# Dreistigkeit hoch 10



## Chuckzz (19. November 2009)

Heute Nacht um 3:30 geschah das unfassbare.

Schöner pdk25 Raid mit nem Raidleader der den Loot am Ende verteilen wollte, weil die meisten nachts abhaun wenn sie was haben. Das geile daran, Anub down er haut ab und vertickt ALLES in Og. Gm's Können nichts machen und die Id ist weg =9

Dreisteres hab ich noch nirgendswo gelesen/gehört

Was denkt ihr dazu?


----------



## haha witzig (19. November 2009)

ich find das einfach nur ne frechheit, dreister gehts echt net


----------



## Testare (19. November 2009)

Wie will der das alles verticken wenn die Items BoP sind und die Käufer net beim Bosskill dabeiwaren?


----------



## Kargaro (19. November 2009)

Testare schrieb:


> Wie will der das alles verticken wenn die Items BoP sind und die Käufer net beim Bosskill dabeiwaren?


Wahrscheinlich will er es an die Leute aus dem Raid verkaufen...


----------



## Testare (19. November 2009)

Kargaro schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich will er es an die Leute aus dem Raid verkaufen...



Jo und die sind NATÜRLICH auch alle so cool drauf dann auch noch dafür zu bezahlen...

Ne sry aber irgendwie fehlt was bei der Story 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noldan (19. November 2009)

Kann man doch alles schön beim Händler verkaufen. Bei 3 Items pro Boss macht das dann 15 Items + Trophäen und Kugeln die man dann ins AH setzen kann.

Wenn z.B. 2 Kugel dabei waren die bei uns auf dem Server 300-440 G bringen und er Pro Item beim Händler 10-15 G bekommt, dann kommt da schon ein schönes Sümmchen zusammen!


----------



## Testare (19. November 2009)

Noldan schrieb:


> Kann man doch alles schön beim Händler verkaufen. Bei 3 Items pro Boss macht das dann 15 Items + Trophäen und Kugeln die man dann ins AH setzen kann.
> 
> Wenn z.B. 2 Kugel dabei waren die bei uns auf dem Server 300-440 G bringen und er Pro Item beim Händler 10-15 G bekommt, dann kommt da schon ein schönes Sümmchen zusammen!



Jo, aber oben steht "Stand in OG und vertickt alles" - also irgendwie ist die Story halt unvollständig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber davon mal abgesehen, so ein Stunt auf Amanthul und derjenige wäre so ziemlich bei allen Gilden und Spielern schnell bekannt und ohne nennenswerten Anschluß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andoral1990 (19. November 2009)

die GM können NOCH nichts machen.... wisst ihr eigentlich was früher alles nich durch GMs sunktioniert wurde? Gildenbanken leerräumen wurde auch nich bestraft...seid dem so viele tickets deswegen geschireben wurden gehts auf einmal doch.  Einfach fleißig Tickets schreiben.. das kommt noch.. oder wartet auf das neue Lootsystem.

Der PM hat halt die Macht... und man sollte ihm vertrauen können.



aber hier rum zu weinen deswegen bringt dir auch nix... und unsere Meinung dürfte dir klar sein? Oder rechnest du auch damit dass die ersten 5 leute dem PM recht geben?


----------



## joscho (19. November 2009)

Chuckzz schrieb:


> Heute Nacht um 3:30 geschah das unfassbare.
> 
> Schöner pdk25 Raid mit nem Raidleader der den Loot am Ende verteilen wollte, weil die meisten nachts abhaun wenn sie was haben. Das geile daran, Anub down er haut ab und vertickt ALLES in Og. Gm's Können nichts machen und die Id ist weg =9
> 
> ...




Rettet den Wald,esst mehr Spechte !!! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnorfal (19. November 2009)

> ich find das einfach nur ne frechheit, dreister gehts echt net


Klar gehts noch dreister:Er bietet euch das Zeug zum Kauf an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Takius (19. November 2009)

a) In OG an Spieler verkaufen die nicht im Raid waren geht nicht.
b) auch wenns unglaubwürdig erscheint- auch auf meinem Server ist das inzwischen leider Gang und Gebe...


----------



## Sapper13 (19. November 2009)

Lieber TE,

wenn Du um 3:30 süchtig genug bist um einem dieser tollen Nachtraids deine Hilfe anzubieten (wohl natürlich vollkommen uneigennützig wie viele WoWler), dann muss ich Dir aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, das 90 % dieser Raids von Leuten abgehalten werden die einfach nur Itemgeil sind. Klaro wird man erfolgreich sein, weil offenkundig 3:30 in der Frühe kein Zeitpunkt ist wo Anfänger spielen, aber entschuldige bitte das ich absolut kein Mitleid mit Dir und deinem Raid habe.

Ich persönlich hoffe das sowas jeden Tag auf jedem Server passiert, damit die Leute mal etwas über Sozialkompetenz lernen und sich wieder zu ordentlichen Gilden zusammen fügen. Ggf. sollte auch ein bischen Questen im RL helfen das man nicht mehr um 3:30 Uhr DREIUHRDREISSIG morgen in einen Raid geht.

Sry aber der Typ hat euch richtig in den Hals gesch..... und ich finds zwar nicht nett, aber es trifft genau die richtigen. Diese Typen die Tagsüber dann halb verschlafen als DDler in Heros Tanken wollen nur scheiße Bauen, nicht antanken lassen, jedes zweite Wort ololoo rolf alta bla blub Copter lol alta u.s.w. ist. Im Grunde wäre ich gerne einfach nur so im TS gewesen und hätte mich nass gemacht vor lachen. 

Deshalb bitte ich dich, eröffne eine Website wo ich dich beim nächsten Nachtraid via Webcam beobachten kann und wenn dann nochmal sowas passiert dann haben wir ein echtes WoW Video names "Selfpwnd by habgier"

he he  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich schmeiß mich weg 3:30 Raiden. Egal was Du jetzt übriegens sagst. Egal ob Du jetzt Student, Schüler, Arbeiter, Schichtarbeiter oder vielleicht leider arbeitslos bist (was mir leid täte), um 3:30 gehörst Du in die Kiste sonst ist irgendwann die Birne ganz hol und deine eh schon weniger werdenden Normalen Freunde (nicht die WoW Fanboys) verstehen dann noch weniger von deinem - ey geil ony mit 12 lol 100000 Krit die alte krass man voll defstance drauf zweimal hot und down issa - WoW Slang.

Also wenn Du wach bist wünsche ich Dir einen schönen Tag und vielleicht, es kann ja sein, suchst Du Dir beim nächsten Mal ne gute Gruppe!

Grüzze

Sapper


----------



## Rolandos (19. November 2009)

Chuckzz schrieb:


> Heute Nacht um 3:30 geschah das unfassbare.
> 
> Schöner pdk25 Raid mit nem Raidleader der den Loot am Ende verteilen wollte, weil die meisten nachts abhaun wenn sie was haben. Das geile daran, Anub down er haut ab und vertickt ALLES in Og. Gm's Können nichts machen und die Id ist weg =9
> 
> ...




Na und!? Bringt ihm eh nichts oder nur wenig. Auf Igno, und nächste Woche nochmal PDK spielen, neue ID, neues Glück.  Und wer nachts um 3.00 Uhr einen Raid aufmacht, kann nur ein an der Klatsche haben.


----------



## Sapper13 (19. November 2009)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> Klar gehts noch dreister:Er bietet euch das Zeug zum Kauf an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Deine Signatur gefällt mir!

Grüße

Sapper


----------



## Malinois (19. November 2009)

Sapper13 schrieb:


> Lieber TE,
> 
> wenn Du um 3:30 süchtig genug bist um einem dieser tollen Nachtraids deine Hilfe anzubieten (wohl natürlich vollkommen uneigennützig wie viele WoWler), dann muss ich Dir aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, das 90 % dieser Raids von Leuten abgehalten werden die einfach nur Itemgeil sind. Klaro wird man erfolgreich sein, weil offenkundig 3:30 in der Frühe kein Zeitpunkt ist wo Anfänger spielen, aber entschuldige bitte das ich absolut kein Mitleid mit Dir und deinem Raid habe.
> 
> ...



Made my day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (19. November 2009)

/vote for Close


----------



## Deregond (19. November 2009)

Sapper13 schrieb:


> Lieber TE,
> 
> wenn Du um 3:30 süchtig genug bist um einem dieser tollen Nachtraids deine Hilfe anzubieten (wohl natürlich vollkommen uneigennützig wie viele WoWler), dann muss ich Dir aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, das 90 % dieser Raids von Leuten abgehalten werden die einfach nur Itemgeil sind. Klaro wird man erfolgreich sein, weil offenkundig 3:30 in der Frühe kein Zeitpunkt ist wo Anfänger spielen, aber entschuldige bitte das ich absolut kein Mitleid mit Dir und deinem Raid habe.
> 
> ...


/golfclap


----------



## Fr34z0r (19. November 2009)

Deregond schrieb:


> /golfclap



Aber Recht hat er. :/


----------



## Enyalios (19. November 2009)

Sapper13 schrieb:


> Lieber TE,
> 
> wenn Du um 3:30 süchtig genug bist um einem dieser tollen Nachtraids deine Hilfe anzubieten (wohl natürlich vollkommen uneigennützig wie viele WoWler), dann muss ich Dir aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, das 90 % dieser Raids von Leuten abgehalten werden die einfach nur Itemgeil sind. Klaro wird man erfolgreich sein, weil offenkundig 3:30 in der Frühe kein Zeitpunkt ist wo Anfänger spielen, aber entschuldige bitte das ich absolut kein Mitleid mit Dir und deinem Raid habe.
> 
> ...



Haha, sehr schön zusammengefasst. Was die Itemgier um diese Zeit angeht hast du überwiegend recht. Kenne auch keinen "normalen" aus meiner FL der um diese Zeit raidet.


----------



## Deregond (19. November 2009)

Fr34z0r schrieb:


> Aber Recht hat er. :/


Achja? Dann erklär mir doch mal woher er etwas über seine "wenigen RL-Freunde" weiss??
Das ist einfach ein kläglicher Flame-Versuch mehr nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NoOneKnows (19. November 2009)

Wenn man genau drüber nachdenkt.... /sign Sapper13


----------



## Fr34z0r (19. November 2009)

Deregond schrieb:


> Achja? Dann erklär mir doch mal woher er etwas über seine "wenigen RL-Freunde" weiss??
> Das ist einfach ein kläglicher Flame-Versuch mehr nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn man diese 2 Zeilen aus dem Post entnehmen würde, würde es aber komplett stimmen.

Ich gebe ja zu, dass dieser Part des Posts ein wenig aus der Luft gegriffen scheint, aber dem Rest kann ich nur zustimmen. :/


----------



## Deregond (19. November 2009)

Fr34z0r schrieb:


> Wenn man diese 2 Zeilen aus dem Post entnehmen würde, würde es aber komplett stimmen.
> 
> Ich gebe ja zu, dass dieser Part des Posts ein wenig aus der Luft gegriffen scheint, aber dem Rest kann ich nur zustimmen. :/


Stimmt, wenn man dass mit dem Juden kaltblütig ermorden weglassen würde, wäre Nationalsozialismus bestimmt auch eine total tolle Sache (:
Und mal ernsthaft; ich würde auch nie im Leben nachts um halb 4 raiden, aber woher weiss er denn dass der TE nicht zB. in der Nacht arbeitet, zu dieser Zeit gerade von der Arbeit gekommen ist, und dann noch eben raiden wollte, um sich dann später richtung Morgen (oder Mittag?^^) schlafen zu legen?

Seine Argumente sind nun mal aus der Luft gegriffen.


----------



## Natar (19. November 2009)

Deregond schrieb:


> Stimmt, wenn man dass mit dem Juden kaltblütig ermorden weglassen würde, wäre Nationalsozialismus bestimmt auch eine total tolle Sache (:



/sign  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btw wie kommt ihr immer auf ns-vergleiche, unglaublich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deregond (19. November 2009)

Natar schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Weil ich dass Kommunismus Argument schon letztens in einer RL-Diskussion gebraucht habe.
Wollte mich nicht wiederholen ^^


----------



## Natar (19. November 2009)

Deregond schrieb:


> Weil ich dass Kommunismus Argument schon letztens in einer RL-Diskussion gebraucht habe.
> Wollte mich nicht wiederholen ^^



ah ok
das lass ich gelten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zurück zum thema: ich finde es auch eine erbarmungslose schweinerei, nur leider ging auf vielen servern das niveau runter und solche aktionen häufen sich
ich bezweifle dass die gm's da was machen, aber ich hoffe du findest in zukunft faire gruppen und pms


----------



## van der zeusen (19. November 2009)

Sapper13 schrieb:


> Lieber TE,
> 
> wenn Du um 3:30 süchtig genug bist um einem dieser tollen Nachtraids deine Hilfe anzubieten (wohl natürlich vollkommen uneigennützig wie viele WoWler), dann muss ich Dir aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, das 90 % dieser Raids von Leuten abgehalten werden die einfach nur Itemgeil sind. Klaro wird man erfolgreich sein, weil offenkundig 3:30 in der Frühe kein Zeitpunkt ist wo Anfänger spielen, aber entschuldige bitte das ich absolut kein Mitleid mit Dir und deinem Raid habe.
> 
> ...




nett geschrieben, aber doch etwas zu verallgemeinert. da dir hier die wesentlichsten fakten fehlen, solltest du dir hier wirklich kein urteil bilden. fakt ist, dass es zumindest 90% aller Raider (egal zu welcher zeit sie den content bewältigen)  item-geil sind (war selbst lange in einer content-orientierten raidgilde und weiß wovon ich rede). die uhrzeit sagt einmal gar nichts aus, sollte das so sein, wären so ziemlich alle schichtarbeiter, fernfahrer, krankenschwestern, ärzte, apotheker, barkeeper, kellner, etc und pp hohl in der birne. zusätzlich mit allen anderen, die abends bis spät nachts fortgehen. natürlich kannst du mit dem argument kommen, a) die tun was für die allgemeinheit oder b) die haben wenigstens ein RL. Nicht jeder der ein RL hat, ist rundum glücklich und psychisch in ordnung (ganz zu schweigen, von der zu erwartenden sozialkompetenz).
Ich möchte nicht bezweifeln, dass du nicht recht haben könntest mit deiner Aussage. Wenn du das geschriebene mit der "copy&paste" Methode unter jedem ähnlich gelagerten post setzt, wirst du wahrscheinlich mehrheitlich genau ins schwarze treffen. aber das ding ist halt so, mind. einmal liegst bzw. würdest du falsch liegen.


----------



## Sapper13 (19. November 2009)

Deregond schrieb:


> Stimmt, wenn man dass mit dem Juden kaltblütig ermorden weglassen würde, wäre Nationalsozialismus bestimmt auch eine total tolle Sache (:
> Und mal ernsthaft; ich würde auch nie im Leben nachts um halb 4 raiden, aber woher weiss er denn dass der TE nicht zB. in der Nacht arbeitet, zu dieser Zeit gerade von der Arbeit gekommen ist, und dann noch eben raiden wollte, um sich dann später richtung Morgen (oder Mittag?^^) schlafen zu legen?
> 
> Seine Argumente sind nun mal aus der Luft gegriffen.



Und wenn Biene Maja keine Serie für Kinder gewesen wäre, hätten wir vielleicht mit 4 oder 5 Jahren alle schonmal einen Insektenporno mit dem scharfen Willy gesehen.

Aber davon mal ab. Meine Bemerkung war natürlich provozierend. Ich weiss das es euch schon ein bischen nerft wenn "Aussenstehende" <-- dazu kann ich mich seid 4 Monaten zählen, ein bischen barsch über die RL verhältnisse des einen oder anderen WoWlers herziehen, aber ich hab schon leute erlebt die uns im Raid weil wir Siechhuf nicht gelegt haben ankündigten, sie würden ihren Job kündigen, damit sie mehr Farmen können um den Boss endlich zu legen und btw. er hats getan....war einer der besten Mages auf dem Server, aber ich hab die ganze Zeit gesagt das der gekicked werden soll und keine andere Gilde ihn aufnehmen darf.

Sry wer für mich um 3:30 von der Arbeit kommt und dann MAL EBEN <--- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  kurz RAIDEN gehen will, der hat für mich schwer einen an der Mütze. Warum? Nun der Körper braucht erholung aber ganz ehrlich wenn er das nicht braucht, spielt er halt Beamtenmikado.

Bitte lass das einfach mit dem NS vergleichen, nicht wegen unserer Vergangenheit oder sonstwas, aber das hinkt schon sehr stark hinterher. Dazu muss man schon extrem in der Gesichte reinschauen und selbst wenn Du dieses Indiz streichen würdest, wäre immer noch nicht alles super. Politik und Religion sind jedem sein persönliches Geheimnis und gehören hier nicht hin.

Dieses ganze Gegiere nacht Items ist schlicht und ergreifend das Salz in der Suppe von WoW wenn selbst das nicht mehr wäre, wäre es wirklich bald aus. Aber so extrem das man um 3:30 noch Raidet sry das bringt nix. 

Grüße

Sapper


----------



## Deregond (19. November 2009)

van schrieb:


> nett geschrieben, aber doch etwas zu verallgemeinert. da dir hier die wesentlichsten fakten fehlen, solltest du dir hier wirklich kein urteil bilden. fakt ist, dass es zumindest 90% aller Raider (egal zu welcher zeit sie den content bewältigen)  item-geil sind (war selbst lange in einer content-orientierten raidgilde und weiß wovon ich rede). die uhrzeit sagt einmal gar nichts aus, sollte das so sein, wären so ziemlich alle schichtarbeiter, fernfahrer, krankenschwestern, ärzte, apotheker, barkeeper, kellner, etc und pp hohl in der birne. zusätzlich mit allen anderen, die abends bis spät nachts fortgehen. natürlich kannst du mit dem argument kommen, a) die tun was für die allgemeinheit oder b) die haben wenigstens ein RL. Nicht jeder der ein RL hat, ist rundum glücklich und psychisch in ordnung (ganz zu schweigen, von der zu erwartenden sozialkompetenz).
> Ich möchte nicht bezweifeln, dass du nicht recht haben könntest mit deiner Aussage. Wenn du das geschriebene mit der "copy&paste" Methode unter jedem ähnlich gelagerten post setzt, wirst du wahrscheinlich mehrheitlich genau ins schwarze treffen. aber das ding ist halt so, mind. einmal liegst bzw. würdest du falsch liegen.


/signed.


----------



## Angita (19. November 2009)

@ TE
Das ist Frech und sehr Dreist.
Du kannst den netten Kerl nur auf die Igno setzen und versuchen nicht mehr in einem Raid mit ihm zu landen.
Ärgern bringt da auch recht wenig, schadet nur deinem Magen und deinen Nerven  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


@ Sapper13
Was befähig dich dazu das RL des TE zu beurteilen?
Du tust mir echt leid, in deinem Kopf ist wohl jeder Mensch von Grund auf schlecht und böse.


So long
Angita


PS: flamen hilft bei nichts, als gibt dir erst gar nicht die Mühe das zu versuchen


----------



## Unendlichkeit (19. November 2009)

Man sollte über folgende Aussage über die Menschen mal etwas nachdenken:


JEDER MACHT ALLES NUR FÜR SICH SELBST


----------



## Fr34z0r (19. November 2009)

Angita schrieb:


> @ Sapper13
> Was befähig dich dazu das RL des TE zu beurteilen?
> Du tust mir echt leid, in deinem Kopf ist wohl jeder Mensch von Grund auf schlecht und böse.



*einmisch*

Wieso jeder Mensch?

Er hat nur zum Ausdruck gebracht, dass es nicht umbedingt Gut für den Körper ist, um 3:30 Uhr noch zu raiden.

Physisch als auch (eher) Psychisch


----------



## Deregond (19. November 2009)

Sapper13 schrieb:


> Und wenn Biene Maja keine Serie für Kinder gewesen wäre, hätten wir vielleicht mit 4 oder 5 Jahren alle schonmal einen Insektenporno mit dem scharfen Willy gesehen.
> 
> Aber davon mal ab. Meine Bemerkung war natürlich provozierend. Ich weiss das es euch schon ein bischen nerft wenn "Aussenstehende" <-- dazu kann ich mich seid 4 Monaten zählen, ein bischen barsch über die RL verhältnisse des einen oder anderen WoWlers herziehen, aber ich hab schon leute erlebt die uns im Raid weil wir Siechhuf nicht gelegt haben ankündigten, sie würden ihren Job kündigen, damit sie mehr Farmen können um den Boss endlich zu legen und btw. er hats getan....war einer der besten Mages auf dem Server, aber ich hab die ganze Zeit gesagt das der gekicked werden soll und keine andere Gilde ihn aufnehmen darf.
> 
> ...


Das mit dem NS war ja auch nicht ganz ernst zu nehmen.
Aber du sagst der Körper braucht Erholung wenn er von der Arbeit kommt (naja wenn's denn so ist ^^). 
Dann müsstest du aber auch wenn du um 7 von der Arbeit kommst direkt in's Bett .

Achja und dass mit dem gegiere ist einfach nur erbärmlich (also von den Gierern). Jeder Dahergelaufene Idiot kann sogar im Volltrunkenen Zustand alles ausser pdok mit einer Random Gruppe clearen, also ist dass total unnötig, da geb ich dir Recht.

BTT: Dass die Gm's nichts gegen sowas unternehmen "dürfen" ist auch unter aller Sau. Für irgendwas werden die doch bezahlt, und ich glaube nicht dafür dass sie den Kummerkasten spielen, der aber doch nichts tut.


----------



## Kinderhasser (19. November 2009)

ihr habt den Vergleich mit den Anarchisten der Baader-Meinhoff-Truppe oder auch RAF vergessen
Ok Spass beiseite.

Nachts um 03:30 pdk-randomraid......OMG/Sucht

Ich würd mal sagen schlichtweg dummgelaufen...setzt den Typen auf ignore und flamed über Ihn in allen Channels.
Wenn er in einer Gilde war, flamed über die Gilde,was für Honks da doch drin sind!

Und zu dem Loot...pro Token gibts beim Händler 50G...bei 5 Bossen sind das schon mal 250G + die Rezepte die nicht BOP sind und die epic items die er ja auch beim Händler verticken kann.


----------



## MightySten (19. November 2009)

Sapper13 schrieb:


> Und wenn Biene Maja keine Serie für Kinder gewesen wäre, hätten wir vielleicht mit 4 oder 5 Jahren alle schonmal einen Insektenporno mit dem scharfen Willy gesehen.
> 
> Aber davon mal ab. Meine Bemerkung war natürlich provozierend. Ich weiss das es euch schon ein bischen nerft wenn "Aussenstehende" <-- dazu kann ich mich seid 4 Monaten zählen, ein bischen barsch über die RL verhältnisse des einen oder anderen WoWlers herziehen, aber ich hab schon leute erlebt die uns im Raid weil wir Siechhuf nicht gelegt haben ankündigten, sie würden ihren Job kündigen, damit sie mehr Farmen können um den Boss endlich zu legen und btw. er hats getan....war einer der besten Mages auf dem Server, aber ich hab die ganze Zeit gesagt das der gekicked werden soll und keine andere Gilde ihn aufnehmen darf.
> 
> ...




...und du bist Mr. Superschlau, der davon überzeugt ist, er kann Leute mal so in 5 Min analysieren und beurteilen? Und dann kannst du auch noch eine fundamentierte, psychoanlaytische Aussage tätigen wie "Die haben schwer einen an der Mütze". Gratuliere!
Solltest du kein Psychoanalytiker sein, dann hast du deinen Beruf verfehlt. Du hast eine großartige Karriere vor dir, sofern du noch ein wenig an deiner Rechtschreibung arbeitest! Weiter so!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aportec (19. November 2009)

Wie schön, dass wir in einer Welt leben, in der jeder noch das tun darf, was er möchte, wann er möchte und wie er es möchte [im legalen Rahmen], ohne, dass andere Menschen über ihn urteilen und ihm vorschreiben, was er wann und wie zu tun hat. 
Und die schön dass es Menschen wie Sapper13 gibt, die uns mit ihrer Weisheit erfrischen und uns erleuchten, ohne dabei die Obermutti zu spielen.


----------



## Deregond (19. November 2009)

MightySten schrieb:


> sofern du noch ein wenig an deiner Rechtschreibung arbeitest! Weiter so!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das mit der Rechtschreibung ist mir zwar auch schon aufgefallen, aber darüber zu flamen ist doch echt arm...


----------



## Raaandy (19. November 2009)

@ TE

WoW mit der normalen Welt zu vergleichen wäre völlig verkehrt, da es nur ein Spiel ist.

Allerdings wirst du in WoW wie auch im RL, leute treffen die einfach so sind, da kann man nichts machen. 
Egoisten die nur an sich selbst denken, und keine Rücksicht auf andere nehmen. Du bist jetzt auf genau so einen gestoßen, setzt ihn auf Igno und hoffe das es nicht wieder vorkommt. 

Mfg


----------



## Mäuserich (19. November 2009)

Sowas ist definitiv eine Unverschämtheit!

Vor einiger Zeit gab es hier mal einen "Guide zum Ninjalooten", eine nett zu lesende Satiere über die ich mich köstlich amüsiert habe und in der genau das was du hier berichtest beschrieben wurde.  Ich hätte nie gedacht das das mal einer wirklich durchziehen würde (vorausgesetzt du willst hier nicht einfach nur rumtrollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).

So oder so ist er sich wahrscheinlich im klarem darüber das er mit der Aktion sich alles verspielt hat, also war das wahrscheinlich sein Abschiedsgruss an den Server/Fraktion den/die er eh bald verlässt...



Sapper13 schrieb:


> [...] um 3:30 gehörst Du in die Kiste sonst ist irgendwann die Birne ganz hol [...]


Ähm gehts noch?

Sry aber so eine Grütze hab ich selten gelesen...

Mein bester Freund hat leider Schichtarbeit, da steht er um 17:00 Uhr auf, geht zur Arbeit und kommt dann nachts gegen 4:00 Uhr wieder. Soll er jetzt sofort ins Bett gehen? Wohl kaum, denn da gehört er nicht in die Kiste sondern irgendwo hin wo er seine Freizeit verbringen kann, denn da fängt sein Feierabend an...

Du gehst sicher brav jeden Tag um 22:00 Uhr ins Bett, komisch das du trotzdem ne ganz hole Birne hast...

_Vokabular © Sapper_


----------



## Andoral1990 (19. November 2009)

Ich hätte gern 2 Brezeln, 2 Hotdogs, 1x Nachos mit Käse, und ein Softeis!

Ach hier gibts nur Bier? Oh entschuldigung.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Ihr lernt es auch nie. Das is der 129346858574 MIMIMIM ZOMFG NINJA LOOTER BUHU SCHNÜFF EY WOW FUCK COMMUNITY ICH GEH JETZT WILL MITLEID HABEN - Thread

Suche euch verdammt noch mal ne Raidgilde und wenn ihr Random geht dann baut selbst. Das einzige was man nicht machen darf ist das ganze zum überhang werden zu lassen. Auf Arthas zB kommt es so gut wie nie Vor dass geninjat wird und wenns mal passiert wird bissel im handelschannel gefalmed und morgen hats jeder vergesse. Man darf nur nich den fehler machen nur zum Ninja looter zu werden weil man selbst zum Opfer wurde. Das is wie eine Krankheit die sich pro Raid auf 3-4 Leute überträgt.



Allerdings hat man gegen Ninjalooter auch per Ignore oder anpranger wenig chance.... eine character runderneurung und er verschwindet von sämtlichen ignore listen.... GZ dazu blizzard.


----------



## Kyanora (19. November 2009)

So jemanden packt man auf die Igno und der ganze Raid schreibt nen Ticket. 
Das bringt wahrscheinlich nichts aber versuchen würde ich es mal. 
Evtl. können die Gms den wenigstens mal verwarnen. 

So ein Spieler gehört für immer gebannt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Tut mir echt Leid für euch. 
Ich würde dann einfach nicht mehr random gehen.
Dann passiert so etwas nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quintusrex (19. November 2009)

Sapper13 schrieb:


> Sry wer für mich um 3:30 von der Arbeit kommt und dann MAL EBEN <---
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Ich kenne genug Leute, die bis nachts arbeiten und wenn sie dann "Feierabend" haben, zum Abschalten noch ne Runde zocken wollen. Ist im Prinzip das Gleiche wie beim Normalzocker, der um 17:00 Uhr Schluß hat und dann zocken geht. Nur weil einige, einen vor deiner Sicht verdrehten Tagesablauf haben, haben die noch lange nichts an der Klatsche.


----------



## Elishebat (19. November 2009)

Da fühlen sich aber manche Leute echt auf den Schlips getreten... wurde da wohl ein Nerv getroffen?

LG, Eli


----------



## Deregond (19. November 2009)

Andoral1990 schrieb:


> Ich hätte gern 2 Brezeln, 2 Hotdogs, 1x Nachos mit Käse, und ein Softeis!
> 
> Ach hier gibts nur Bier? Oh entschuldigung.
> 
> ...


?


----------



## Thewizard76 (19. November 2009)

Sapper13 schrieb:


> Lieber TE,
> 
> wenn Du um 3:30 süchtig genug bist um einem dieser tollen Nachtraids deine Hilfe anzubieten (wohl natürlich vollkommen uneigennützig wie viele WoWler), dann muss ich Dir aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, das 90 % dieser Raids von Leuten abgehalten werden die einfach nur Itemgeil sind. Klaro wird man erfolgreich sein, weil offenkundig 3:30 in der Frühe kein Zeitpunkt ist wo Anfänger spielen, aber entschuldige bitte das ich absolut kein Mitleid mit Dir und deinem Raid habe.
> 
> ...



Das ist der dümmste Text den ich seit langem gelesen habe.
Es gibt Leute die Spätschicht usw. haben.
Die spielen nun mal zu anderen Zeiten und solche sollen beschissen werden, nur weil Du meist das sie nicht ganz richtig sind?
Pack Dir mal wieder an die Birne und setze Dein Gehirn wieder vermehrt ein und nicht nur zu 0,7% was evtl dem des Durchfalls entspricht den Du hier los lässt.


----------



## Raaandy (19. November 2009)

Kyanora schrieb:


> Tut mir echt Leid für euch.
> Ich würde dann einfach nicht mehr random gehen.
> Dann passiert so etwas nicht.
> 
> ...



Zu raten einfach nichtmehr random zu gehen, finde ich nicht gut.
Im Prinzip lässt man ja dann diese Pfeifen gewinnen, randoms sind sehr wichtig für neue Spieler oder Twinks, also lasst euch nicht entmutigen. 
Wenn ich alles zusammen nehme, waren im Großen und Ganzen die random Gruppen sehr gut. Klar gibts immer mal Ausreißer, aber sowas kommt vor.


----------



## aportec (19. November 2009)

Elishebat schrieb:


> Da fühlen sich aber manche Leute echt auf den Schlips getreten... wurde da wohl ein Nerv getroffen?
> 
> LG, Eli



AHHHHH, diese Leute berufen sich auf die allgemeinen Rechte der Menschen, wie sie zB im Grundgesetz verfasst sind, das man tun und lassen darf wie, wann und vorallem was man will [im legalen Rahmen natürlich].........

Die MÜSSEN ja selbst alle die ganze Nacht durchzocken,alle, jeder der gegen die These von Sapper13 was sagt, ganz bestimmt, I swear!


Nur weil man das rechtfertigt, heißt das nicht, dass man selbst so agieren würde.....


----------



## Enyalios (19. November 2009)

Thewizard76 schrieb:


> Das ist der dümmste Text den ich seit langem gelesen habe.
> Es gibt Leute die Spätschicht usw. haben.



Ausnahme die die Regel bestätigt ? Oder willst du mir jetzt sagen das 80% der Spieler die um 3:30 online sind aus der Nachtschicht kommen ?


----------



## Thimothy (19. November 2009)

Warum soll er nicht um diese zeit raiden gehen?

wie kann man nur behaupten um diese zeit gehörst ins bett? 
sag das mal einem cheffe in der nachtschicht^^ der wird dir was erzählen.

das mit dem loot is ne gewaltige s a u erei!!
ich würd den im chat am server voll blosstellen.


----------



## Elishebat (19. November 2009)

aportec schrieb:


> AHHHHH, diese Leute berufen sich auf die allgemeinen Rechte der Menschen, wie sie zB im Grundgesetz verfasst sind, das man tun und lassen darf wie, wann und vorallem was man will [im legalen Rahmen natürlich].........
> 
> Die MÜSSEN ja selbst alle die ganze Nacht durchzocken,alle, jeder der gegen die These von Sapper13 was sagt, ganz bestimmt, I swear!
> 
> ...



Das wäre doch mal was: Die Piratenpartei wird in den Bundestag gewählt und läßt ein Grundrecht auf Raiden ins Grundgesetzt eintragen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber selbst wenn man aus der Nachtschicht kommt, dann muss man sich halt mit der Tatsache abfinden, dass ein Großteil der Spieler, die um diese Zeit online sind, halt etwas strange drauf ist. Wenn man dann nen Random-Raid geht, dann immer mit dem Risiko, dass Dreistigkeiten irgendeiner Art vorkommen. Daher sollte man seine Erwartungen relativ gering halten... dann braucht man sich hinterher auch nicht so darüber aufregen, dass man ein paar lila Pixelhaufen nicht bekommen hat...

LG, Eli


----------



## Mäuserich (19. November 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Ausnahme die die Regel bestätigt ? Oder willst du mir jetzt sagen das 80% der Spieler die um 3:30 online sind aus der Nachtschicht kommen ?


Zumindest würde ich behaupten das 80% einen guten Grund  haben um die Zeit on zu sein, z.B. Nachtschicht oder grad Urlaub. Die wenigsten die da on sind müssen um 6:00 wieder aufstehen...

@ Sapper: OK das mit dem Mage ist echt ne harte Nummer, trotzdem kannst du hier nicht einfach rumveralgemeinern!


----------



## Unendlichkeit (19. November 2009)

Warum konnte der Raidleader das tun??

Ganz einfach - weil es erlaubt ist.

Wäre es nicht erlaubt, hätte er es nicht tun können.

Also, wer ist Schuld daran?

Der, der es tat, oder der/diejenigen, die es zulassen?
Raidleader  oder  Blizzard ?


----------



## Thewizard76 (19. November 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Ausnahme die die Regel bestätigt ? Oder willst du mir jetzt sagen das 80% der Spieler die um 3:30 online sind aus der Nachtschicht kommen ?


Wer um 3.30 Uhr von der Arbeit kommt, der kommt meistens nicht aus der Nachtschicht.
6-14 Uhr Tagschicht
14-22 Uhr Spätschicht
22-6 Uhr Nachtschicht.
Abweichungen von diesen Zeiten gibt es aber das ist das normale.

Und nein ich möchte nicht sagen, dass das alle oder 80% sind.

Aber das weiss der TE auch nicht.
Wenn derjenige vorher keine Zeit hatte und deswegen Nachts spielt ist es sein Ding.
Genauso kann es vorkommen, dass man Tagsüber so beschissen wird.


----------



## Sapper13 (19. November 2009)

He he,

jetzt gehts direkt wieder mit der Weichspülerei los. Mal ne bescheidene Frage. Damals als es noch kein WoW gab, haben sich da die Leute um 3:30 hingesetzt und haben ihre Frau und ihre Kinder wach gemacht und haben dann gesagt: Mensch, bin gerade von der Arbeit zurück aber jetzt ne Runde Mensch ägere dich nicht, dat wäre genau das richtige.

Ihr könnt mich mit euren Nachtschicht-Argumenten echt nicht überzeugen. Zumal wie schon ewähnt wurde es sich wohl um einen verschwindend geringen prozentualen Anteil handelt. Toll ist es dann gerade mit diesen Raidteilnehmern um 7 Uhr morgen noch ne Hero zu machen und die bekommen garnix mehr gepeilt. Ich sage: Die Gilde hat ihren Sinn und Zweck heute mehr als jemals zuvor. Random Raids und insbesondere diese Nachtraids sind für mich absolut etwas für die Hose. Wenn man einmal einen gefunden hat der nur etwas taugt, hapert es schon eine Woche später daran, das wegen der späten Zeit eben nicht wieder die gleichen Dabei sind und man läuft dann ganz schnell gefahr die kranken Spinner dabei zu haben die ständig nur scheiße bauen und Stressen.

Schichtarbeit hin oder her, im Grunde wird so ein Nachtraid nie oder (wenn doch dann ist es eine Gilde aus Schichtarbeitern) rein aus Schichtarbeitern bestehen. Fakt ist das es ein paar WACHE Schichtarbeiter sein werden und einige Leute die den HALS MAL WIEDER NICHT VOLL BEKOMMEN. Deswegen lösen sich solche Raids, sofern sie nicht durch reine Spätarbeiter geleitet werden und diese in der Überzahl sind, sehr bald wieder auf. 

Aber faszinierend finde ich es immer wieder wenn man einigen von euch mal den Spiegel vorhällt. Z. b. wenn man sich darüber lustig macht das einige schon 360 Tage Spielzeit haben und ihnen vorwirft süchtig zu sein (insbesondere wenn sie um 3:30 raiden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Oh man ist dann ein Ungläubiger ein MR. Schlau u.s.w. aber das ist mir egal, weil ich kenn diese Ausflüchte selbst. Vor einigen Monaten habe ich selbst noch so reagiert, bis ich festgestellt habe, das ich einfach nur irgend welchen idioten in einem Spielinhalt hinterher laufe der absolut durchgekaut ist und einfach nur durch geistlose Goodies am leben gehalten wird wie ein Komapatient an Geräten.

Ich prostituiere mich jedenfalls nicht um 3:30 als Heiler oder Tank nur um dann noch ein Epic vor dem Bett gehen mitzunehmen. Aber wie gesagt ihr wisst es alle Besser als ich und von daher ist das auch kein Versuch euch zu missionieren. Im Grunde finde ich das gut das ihr euch mit WoW so intensiv beschäftigt, das gibt den Leuten die noch nen richtiges RL haben weniger Konkurenz in allen Lebenslagen

- Frauen stehen nicht auf Typen die nur über loot reden (mal abgesehen von denen, die nach der Gildengründung ein aufreizendes Foto von sich reinstellen damit sie in jedem Raid reinkommen, weil der Gildenleiter nen verkackter Außenseiter ist der sonst keine abbekommt)

- Unternehmen stehen nicht auf Leute die außer WoW keine anderen Lebensinhalte mehr haben

- Menschen lieben Abwechslung - sie suchen sich freunde die Facettenreich sind <-- sind wow Spieler Facettenreich Ey lol alta ich glaub nich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

die Liste der Provokationen könnte endlos fortgeführt werden, sie würde aber zu keiner Lösung führen. Fakt ist, es gibt Fans (auch ich fand WoW ist und war das beste Onlinespiel) aber man muss auch mal der Realität ins Auge sehen. Und dieser Thread hier zeigt mal wieder das es beim ein oder anderen notwendig wird dies auch zu tun.

Eure Seite wird Leute wie mich natürlich nie mögen, weil wir euch den Spiegel vorhalten und das gebe ich zu, wir tun dem ein oder anderen sicherlich unrecht, weil er ganz normal spielt und nicht wie der TE <-- den ich nicht für einen Schichtarbeiter halte (was er natürlich gleich, damit ich direkt wieder unrecht habe dementieren wird NATÜRLICH BIN ICH SCHICHTARBEITER ALTA  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Also viel Spaß noch

Sapper


----------



## Sapper13 (19. November 2009)

Unendlichkeit schrieb:


> Warum konnte der Raidleader das tun??
> 
> Ganz einfach - weil es erlaubt ist.
> 
> ...



Hi Unendlichkeit,

an dieser Stelle sind wir aber an einem Punkt angekommen, wo Blizzard ein Psychogram eines jeden Raidleiters erstellen müsste bevor er dies machen darf! Würdest Du mir in diesem Punkt zustimmen, das dies den Spielfluss nicht unmerklich verzögern würde?

Auf der anderen Seite das abschaffen der BoP würde wieder dazu führen das sich Leute regelmässig in große Raids einkaufen um Items zu bekommen oder direkt von Gilden abkaufen.

Grüße

Sapper


----------



## Duciducduc (19. November 2009)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Na und!? Bringt ihm eh nichts oder nur wenig. Auf Igno, und nächste Woche nochmal PDK spielen, neue ID, neues Glück.  Und wer nachts um 3.00 Uhr einen Raid aufmacht, kann nur ein an der Klatsche haben.




da muss ich dir zustimmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Angita (19. November 2009)

Fr34z0r schrieb:


> Er hat nur zum Ausdruck gebracht, dass es nicht umbedingt Gut für den Körper ist, um 3:30 Uhr noch zu raiden.
> 
> Physisch als auch (eher) Psychisch



Es ist auch nicht unbedingt gut um 03:30 als Arzt jemanden das Leben zu retten und Kranke zu betreuen.
Es ist auch nicht unbedingt gut als Flugzeugmechaniker das Flugzeug Flugtauglich zu machen damit das Ding nicht wie ein Stein vom Himmel fällt.
Es ist auch nicht unbedingt gut, dass es TaxifahrerInnen gibt die jemanden nach der nächtlichen Sauftour nach Hause bringen.

Wir sind eine 24 Std. Gesellschaft geworden und KEINER will auf die "Kleinigkeiten" die uns die Nachtarbeiter zur Verfügung stellen missen.
Klar gesund ist das nicht, weder für den Körper noch für die Seele.
Nur wer von uns würde keinen Wutanfall bekommen wenn es keinen Ärzte-Notdienst mehr gibt und man mit Zahnschmerzen im Kreis rennt?
Oder wenn man nur mehr von 08:00 - 17:00 fliegen darf, weil es keine Nachflüge mehr gibt.

Für unzählige Menschen beginnt um diese Uhrzeit erst der Feierabend!
Und dann dürfen sie wohl tun was ihrer Meinung nach die richtige Freizeitbeschäftigung ist.
Oder geht einer der "Normalos" direkt nach der Arbeit ins Bettchen?


Regards
Angita


----------



## Stevesteel (19. November 2009)

@TE: schreibe den Gildenleiter des Ninjalooters an & schildere ihm die Situation, evtl. hilft das weiter.

OT @Sapper13: hm, du reagierst genauso empfindlich wie jemand, der seit 2 Monaten nicht mehr raucht und nun zum militanten Nichtraucher  mutiert.
Laß ihn doch um 3:30°° raiden, deshalb ist er doch kein schlechter Mensch, also lass doch die Angriffe auf seine Persönlichkeit, die du doch eh nicht kennst.


----------



## _Kayla_ (19. November 2009)

Sapper13 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich hoffe das sowas jeden Tag auf jedem Server passiert, damit die Leute mal etwas über Sozialkompetenz lernen und sich wieder zu ordentlichen Gilden zusammen fügen. dann noch weniger von deinem - ey geil ony mit 12 lol 100000 Krit die alte krass man voll defstance drauf zweimal hot und down issa - WoW Slang.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mimaha1971 (19. November 2009)

Sapper13 schrieb:


> He he,
> 
> jetzt gehts direkt wieder mit der Weichspülerei los. Mal ne bescheidene Frage. Damals als es noch kein WoW gab, haben sich da die Leute um 3:30 hingesetzt und haben ihre Frau und ihre Kinder wach gemacht und haben dann gesagt: Mensch, bin gerade von der Arbeit zurück aber jetzt ne Runde Mensch ägere dich nicht, dat wäre genau das richtige.



Was hast du gemacht als es noch keine Foren gab? Hast du Flugblätter verteilt um deine Psychologischengutachten unter die Leute zu bringen?

Grüsse Mim


----------



## RedShirt (19. November 2009)

Random Raids - man kann damit Glück oder Pech haben =)
Manche haben/finden keine gute Gilde - gibt genug Dödelgilden (spreche aus Erfahrung).

Ich schließe mich den Vorrednern an: Ticket schreiben, beschweren, möglichst vielen Raidteilnehmern dazu raten, es genauso zu tun -> abwarten.

Dem Gildenleiter die Ereignisse würd ich auch zustecken, why not.

@Uhrzeit
Ist doch wumpe ob jemand um 3:30 Uhr Nachts oder 15:30 zockt? Muß man jetzt Rückschlüsse auf die Person vornehmen, und am Besten noch "selber schuld" deswegen hinmalen?


----------



## samuraji (19. November 2009)

ich gehe jeden morgen um 1 -4 uhr wow soielen, dann pack ich mich hin und um 12uhr gehts zur arbeit bis abends 22uhr. 2-3std noch mit familie oder anderes unternehmen und dann startet der tag wider von vorne.

Und wer wann spielt sollte wirklich nicht deine sorge sein, dafür gibt es in dieser welt viel zu viele verschiedene menschen und vor allem arbeitszeiten-. 

NICHT FÜR JEDEN IST DIE NACHT ZUM SCHLAFEN DA!!!


----------



## samuraji (19. November 2009)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Random Raids - man kann damit Glück oder Pech haben =)
> Manche haben/finden keine gute Gilde - gibt genug Dödelgilden (spreche aus Erfahrung).
> 
> Ich schließe mich den Vorrednern an: Ticket schreiben, beschweren, möglichst vielen Raidteilnehmern dazu raten, es genauso zu tun -> abwarten.
> ...




was ists wenns aber der gildenleiter selbst egwesen ist?


----------



## RedShirt (19. November 2009)

Dann nur über GM. Und die Gilde meiden.

Wenn Dich jemand fragt: Die Wahrheit berichten. Schlechter Ruf ist für ne Gilde auch nicht schön.


----------



## samuraji (19. November 2009)

Elishebat schrieb:


> Das wäre doch mal was: Die Piratenpartei wird in den Bundestag gewählt und läßt ein Grundrecht auf Raiden ins Grundgesetzt eintragen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




deine dumme partei ist eine unterpartei der cdu
und nein, sie werden nicht dafür einstehen, was sie meinen, da sie das mit dem bisherigen gesetzen nie vereinen könnten (wenn sie wollten)


----------



## dergrossegonzo (19. November 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Rettet den Wald,esst mehr Spechte !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Spechte helfen dem Wald, denn sie essen Schädlinge !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber der Typ muss echt DUMM sein, dannach findet er auf dem Server kaum noch einen  Raid.
Also bei uns spricht sich sowas verdammt schnell herum.

Und für 1 - 2 K Gold dann transen ? Nun ja...


----------



## samuraji (19. November 2009)

Fr34z0r schrieb:


> *einmisch*
> 
> Wieso jeder Mensch?
> 
> ...




stimmt nicht, ich gehe seid jren in dieser wiese zur arbeit, danach zur entspannung bisle wow, danach family und co.......der mensch ist ein gewohnheitstier, und der körper stellt sich auf so vieles scheinbar schlechtes ein. andere gehen um 24h uhr ins bett- andere stehen ihr leben lang um 0 uhr auf, gehen zur arbeit/spielen was auch immer.....


----------



## Elishebat (19. November 2009)

samuraji schrieb:


> deine dumme partei ist eine unterpartei der cdu
> und nein, sie werden nicht dafür einstehen, was sie meinen, da sie das mit dem bisherigen gesetzen nie vereinen könnten (wenn sie wollten)



Die ist schon klar, dass man Aussagen, hinter denen ein Smiley in Form eines Narren steht, nicht unbedingt ernst nehmen sollte?


----------



## samuraji (19. November 2009)

Elishebat schrieb:


> Die ist schon klar, dass man Aussagen, hinter denen ein Smiley in Form eines Narren steht, nicht unbedingt ernst nehmen sollte?




kenn mich nicht wirklich mit dieser lachen-weinen-fingerzeig-smilys-geschichte aus, entschuldigung. ich versuche noch normale worte zu evrwenden, anstelle von  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   ....


----------



## skuzy (19. November 2009)

hmm ist natürlich schon miese geschichte aber leider heutzutage nicht so schockierend dass man da ein Thema eröffnen müsste.

Bei sapper hoff ich einfach mal auf Troll anstatt brutale Ignoranz, aber hey, wer nicht ist wie man selbst muss ein kranker Freak sein, ich kann nur allen raten nicht auf ihn einzugehen, denn er hält vll wirklich manch einem nem Spiegel vor (oder auch nicht) aber ihr redet da *auf jeden Fall* gegen ne Wand.


----------



## Elishebat (19. November 2009)

samuraji schrieb:


> kenn mich nicht wirklich mit dieser lachen-weinen-fingerzeig-smilys-geschichte aus, entschuldigung. ich versuche noch normale worte zu evrwenden, anstelle von
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Der Versuch ist löblich... schön weiterüben!

LG, Eli


----------



## Super PePe (19. November 2009)

Jungs wenn ihr heute 13 Uhr 14 Uhr von der Schule kommt und euch 15 Uhr zum Raid anmeldet, seid euch über eins im Klaren, ihr seid Suchtis. Herrschaften wenn ihr euch 17 Uhr ausbucht und schnell noch einkauft um 18Uhr kampf- und itemgeil in Dalaran zu stehen, seid euch über eins im Klaren, ihr seid Suchtis. An alle Freiberufler, Gastronomen, Selbstständigen, Forscher, Ärzte, Dienstleister, Chauffeure, Notdienste und was sonst so nachts den Laden am Laufen hält, euer Feierabend ist ersatzlos gestrichen.
Und jeder der nicht zu den oben genannten Schichtarbeitszeiten arbeitet, ist eh ver_rückt da nicht normal!
Ausgenommen sind hier die Arbeitslosen 24/7 Progamer und Raidplatzwegnehmer. Sie habe eh nicht viel zu lachen und dürfen darum heute bis 4Uhr spielen.


2 x 3 macht 4
Widdewiddewitt und Drei macht Neune !!
Ich mach' mir die Welt
Widdewidde wie sie mir gefällt ....


@TE: ja Pech gehabt, wa ... loot verteilen nach dem Raid schön udn gut, sowas macht man mit Leuten die man kennt (kennen auch im Sinne von sie verlieren die Lust sobald sie haben was sie wollen, das bei Rnd eher unwahrscheinlich wie die Bezeichnung schon vermuten lässt.)


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (19. November 2009)

also ich muss da mal sagen, da waren wohl 24 dumme leute im raid. wenn der pm nicht gleich nach dem bosskill verteilen will, sondern erst am ende, würde ich schon stutzig werden.
ist doch sowas von offensichtlich, das er den loot einstecken will.

aber sowas machen die leute eh nur, wenn sie vorhaben den server zu wechseln. alles andere macht ja keinen sinn, denn das spricht sich eh rum.


----------



## -Baru- (19. November 2009)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> also ich muss da mal sagen, da waren wohl 24 dumme leute im raid. wenn der pm nicht gleich nach dem bosskill verteilen will, sondern erst am ende, würde ich schon stutzig werden.
> ist doch sowas von offensichtlich, das er den loot einstecken will.
> 
> aber sowas machen die leute eh nur, wenn sie vorhaben den server zu wechseln. alles andere macht ja keinen sinn, denn das spricht sich eh rum.



Die Begründung des RL bestand doch darin, dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit sehr hoch sei, dass nach dem sofortigen Verteilend es Loots der Gewinner off gehen würde, da sein NeedRoll ja weg wäre, er quasi in dem Raid nichts mehr abgreifen könne.


----------



## RedShirt (19. November 2009)

Don't feed the troll =)


----------



## immortal15 (19. November 2009)

dass ist doch heutzutage ganz normal dass random zu 70% arschlöcher den raid leiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edith : mim der wahr gut !


----------



## Andoral1990 (19. November 2009)

immortal15 schrieb:


> dass ist doch heutzutage ganz normal dass random zu 70% arschlöcher den raid leiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Da würde ich aber mal den realm wechseln... hab echt ads gefühl ich spiele noch auf einem der humansten realms...


wenn ih höre dass auf andere realm 3,5k dps min anforderung für naxx sind -.- kommt einfach alle nach arthas jungs.. zumindest auf ally seite isses annehmbar


----------



## Gnorfal (19. November 2009)

immortal15 schrieb:


> dass ist doch heutzutage ganz normal dass random zu 70% arschlöcher den raid leiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


da leg ich noch gut 20% dazu


----------



## _Flare_ (19. November 2009)

Wer in Rnd-Raids dabei ist akzeptiert automatisch, dass der Raidleader einen Plündermeister bestimmen kann und dieser volles Recht über Verteilung und ggf. Nichtverteilung entscheidet. - Eine Gemeinheit aber wer sich diesem Risiko nicht aussetzen will muss wohl oder übel auf Rnd-Raids verzichten ... bzw. mit Leuten raiden denen er "vertrauen" kann ... leider vergessen das viele Leute (wie du) immer wieder und denken, dass sie ein RECHT auf irgendwelche Items hätten ... dem ist (leider) nicht so. 

Einer der Gründe warum ich so ungern div. Rnd-Raids beitrete. 

Viel Glück in deiner nächsten Id, mehr kann ich dir leider nicht wünschen.

~F~


----------



## Skansy (19. November 2009)

Thewizard76 schrieb:


> Ich mag Leute wie Dich.
> Warum?
> Ganz einfach.
> Sie meinem einen den Spiegel vorzu halten und schreiben darüber das sie ja auch mal so waren und jetzt aber nicht mehr.
> ...




Danke ^^
Ich fand den typen schon unsympatisch wie ich seinen ersten abschnitt gelesen habe!


----------



## Dreidan (19. November 2009)

Oh man Sapper13 bei dir ist bestimmt auch Einiges in der Kindheit schief gegangen. So auf Andersdenkenden rum zu hauen, sie als geltungssüchtig, gierig und so weiter zu bezeichnen und das in diesem pseudointellektuellen Schreibstil. Welcher große böse Mann hat dich als kleines Kind denn derart verstört? Oder wurdest du wegen deines altklugen arroganten Benehmes schon im Kindesalter in der Schule von deinen Mitschülern geschlagen und gemobbt?

Mal ehrlich, du bist keinen Deut besser. Ich glaube ja, dass die von dir so angeprangerte Geltungssucht vor allem deine eigene ist, die du im richtigen Leben nicht befriedigt bekommst und du deshalb deinen Frust auf andere projezierst. Weiter kommen wirst du damit auf lange Sicht allerdings nicht. Wenn du so weiter machst stirbst du einsam und allein.


----------



## Testare (19. November 2009)

Sapper13 schrieb:


> Lieber TE,
> 
> wenn Du um 3:30 süchtig genug bist um einem dieser tollen Nachtraids deine Hilfe anzubieten (wohl natürlich vollkommen uneigennützig wie viele WoWler), dann muss ich Dir aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, das 90 % dieser Raids von Leuten abgehalten werden die einfach nur Itemgeil sind. Klaro wird man erfolgreich sein, weil offenkundig 3:30 in der Frühe kein Zeitpunkt ist wo Anfänger spielen, aber entschuldige bitte das ich absolut kein Mitleid mit Dir und deinem Raid habe.
> 
> ...



In haltlich nicht komplett falsch, aber wenn man um 2 Nachts Feierabend hat und sich mit anderen Schichtlern zusammentut ist das nicht verwerflich - ebensowenig wenn man arge Schlafprobleme hat (Hatte ich ne Zeit) - dann ist ne kleine Nachtsession schonmal drin...
Also bitte nicht pauschal ALLE aburteilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kerlomator (19. November 2009)

Was soll man dazu sagen, ein weiterer Honk auf der Liste.
Vor Beginn die Regeln zur Verteilung klären.
Ist man damit nicht einverstanden, verlässt man den Schlachtzug wieder.
Aussagen, wie, "das klären wir am Schluss", sind absolut inakzeptabel.
Ein gewisses Restrisiko bleibt natürlich, aber das muss man halt in Kauf nehmen.


----------



## Stihi (19. November 2009)

Noch asozialer kann man sich nicht verhalten .. da bleibt nur eins: zurück zu gier und bedarf - ohne Plündermeister .. sonst plündert euch der meister 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ghorgoroth (19. November 2009)

aber mal ehrlich, welche 24 leute sind so dumm und lassen sich einreden das alles am ende verteilt wird...., wenn ich sowas am anfang gesagt bekomme bin ich weg und such mir nen anderen raid... in dem fall selbst schuld kein mitleid!


----------



## Esda (19. November 2009)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> also ich muss da mal sagen, da waren wohl 24 dumme leute im raid. wenn der pm nicht gleich nach dem bosskill verteilen will, sondern erst am ende, würde ich schon stutzig werden.
> ist doch sowas von offensichtlich, das er den loot einstecken will.
> 
> aber sowas machen die leute eh nur, wenn sie vorhaben den server zu wechseln. alles andere macht ja keinen sinn, denn das spricht sich eh rum.



Da wär ich allerdings auch stutzig geworden und hätte den Raid verlassen, das war doch schon ziemlich offensichtlich. Dass die Trophys am Schluß verteilt werden, ist ja noch eine Sache, aber er Restloot sollte sofort rausgegeben werden.

Und hier den einen Troll da: lasst ihn doch reden, es hat wirklich keinen Sinn. Er kann hier behaupten, was er will und wir können uns aufregen, wie wir wollen. Ich denk, am ehesten stimmt die These, dass er der Raidleiter ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (19. November 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> /vote for Close




/sign.


----------



## Angita (19. November 2009)

@ Sapper13
es reicht nun wirklich!

Du beleidigst und demütigst andere, dir vollkommen unbekannte Menschen.
Du erklärst deren Lebensstill und Arbeitsmoral als abnormal.

Es gibt unter uns Gamern viel kleine Verrückte und Suchtis, nur wird keiner so weit unter die Grütelline schlagen wie du!
Grabschändung ist eine Straftat und jemanden so etwas anzudichten könnte man doch fast schon als Rufschändung (ebenfalls strafbar) auslegen.

Ich verstehe Spaß, aber sobald man jemanden in einem öffentlichem Forum eine Straftat zu spricht - sei es nur aus Sarkasmus heraus - ist das nicht mehr im erträglichem bzw. spaßigem Rahmen.

Deshal:
/reportet Sapper13

Thats it
Angita


----------



## Manolar (19. November 2009)

man könnte meinen in diesem Threat geht es mehr um die privaten Zustände des TEs als um sein eigentlich Problem :-/

Kommt leider vor so etwas...hab es zum Glück nie miterleben müssen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mach dir deshalb keinen Kopf, es gibt noch genug nette und vernünftige Menschen die sicher gerne mit dir die PdK bestehen würden ^^


----------



## Soladra (19. November 2009)

Danke Angita


----------



## Dreidan (19. November 2009)

Auf Sapper13 wird deshalb "herumgeritten" weil er sich verhält wie ein militanter Spinner, der Molotovcocktails in Wohnungen wirft in denen nach 22:00 noch Licht brennt. Ob er mit ein paar von seinen Argumenten Recht hat oder nicht spielt da keine Rolle, so verhält man sich einfach nicht.


----------



## Dalfi (19. November 2009)

Sapper13 schrieb:


> Sry wer für mich um 3:30 von der Arbeit kommt und dann MAL EBEN <---
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Achso und wenn Du als Normal Arbeitender um 18:30 nach Hause kommst gehste auch direkt nach der Arbeit ins Bett, weil der Körper ja Erholung braucht, oder was. 

Wenn man um 03:00 Uhr nach Hause kommt und dann wahrscheinlich um ca. 18:00 wieder zur Arbeit muss dann spricht nichts dagegen nach der Arbeit eben noch ein bissel zu Daddeln und dann morgens ins Bett zu gehen und bis Nachmittags zu Schlafen. 

Es mag Dir vielleicht seltsam vorkommen, aber wenn man permanent Nachtschicht Arbeitet, dann stellt der Körper die innere Uhr um und der Schlafrhythmus passt sich an. 

Das kann natürlich ein Sesselpubser der den ganzen Tag im Büro sitzt nicht nachvollziehen. 
(Das war nicht auf Dich bezogen sondern eine allgemeine Feststellung)

PS: nein ich zocke nicht des Nachts, aber ich habe Freunde die Schichtarbeit machen und die zocken dann wenn sie frei haben wie jeder andere auch und schlafen dann und gehen dann zur Arbeit wie jeder andere auch. 
Nur das die Uhr bei ihnen halt andere Zeiten anzeigt zu den einzelnen Positionen.

Greetz Dalf...


----------



## Esda (19. November 2009)

was natürlich nicht ausschließlich provokant gemeint war... 

Mann mann mann, lasst es doch einfach.


----------



## Dreidan (19. November 2009)

Das war kein Argument von mir sondern ein bildhafter Vergleich. Argumente dienen zur Untermauerung von Thesen/Behauptungen, Vergleiche haben einen anderen Zweck. Ja manchmal muss man klugscheißen um alle Beteiligten der Diskussion auf die selbe Grundlage zu bringen, Begriffsdefinitionen eingeschlossen.


----------



## dashofi (19. November 2009)

Einen Grund mehr um mit WoW aufzuhören und mit HdRo anzufangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mimaha1971 (19. November 2009)

@Natar

Ich finde Angita hat schon Recht und Ihre Umwege sind Kürzer als die von Sapper13.

Grüsse Mim

P.S. Mit der Argumentation mit dem militanten Spinner, das das nicht besser ist gebe ich dir Recht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalfi (19. November 2009)

@dashofi

und Tschüss


----------



## Teal (19. November 2009)

Offtopic und Spam entfernt.


----------



## KingNothing22 (19. November 2009)

Ich hab ab seite 2 aufgehört zu lesen aber vielleicht wäre es besser gewesen in kauf zu nehmen dass jemand mit loot verschwindet...

Klar kennt man die Leute nicht und weiß nicht was sie tun werden aber du kanntest den besagten Übeltäter ja auch nicht...somit wäre ich lieber das risiko eingegangen, dass einer aus dem raid verschwindet...da hättet ihr vielleicht mehr davon gehabt...^^


----------



## Benegeserit (19. November 2009)

normalerweise klärt man vor raidbeginn wie das mit der lootvergabe läuft.
also wie gewürfelt wird und bla. wenn dann ein mir nicht bekannter raidleiter sagt er verteilt das zeug erst wenn
der letzte boss liegt, wäre ich gleich wieder weg gewesen...

ich frag mich warum sich die leute hier so dermaßen dran aufgeilen das der raid um 3:30 stattfand?
das is doch total egal wann wer raided, und idioten gibts überall, das hat doch nix mit der uhrzeit zu tun.

und dem te eine reizudrücken find ich bissl fies, er sollte halt daraus lernen,
aber deswegen muss man ihn doch net so runtermachen, man man..

ihr seid alle pöse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## paslay (19. November 2009)

Ich hab die Lösung!!
Sapper13 ist der, der den loot vertickt hat! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ale4Sale (19. November 2009)

Deregond schrieb:


> Stimmt, wenn man dass mit dem Juden kaltblütig ermorden weglassen würde, wäre Nationalsozialismus bestimmt auch eine total tolle Sache (:
> Und mal ernsthaft; ich würde auch nie im Leben nachts um halb 4 raiden, aber woher weiss er denn dass der TE nicht zB. in der Nacht arbeitet, zu dieser Zeit gerade von der Arbeit gekommen ist, und dann noch eben raiden wollte, um sich dann später richtung Morgen (oder Mittag?^^) schlafen zu legen?
> 
> Seine Argumente sind nun mal aus der Luft gegriffen.



Wäre es immer noch nicht - dann wären es 49 statt 55 Millionen Tote. Der Vergleich ist unpassend.

Ich stimme dem Flamepost übrigens auch zu. Er mag aus der Luft gegriffen und reichlich übertrieben sein, aber inhaltlich ist es nicht falsch. Er drückt damit letztlich auch nur aus, dass es auf die "Fragestellung" des Threads keine Antwort gibt. Was erhofft er sich, dass alle ihn bemitleiden und ihm zustimmen wie ätzend die Aktion war? Das irgendeiner für den PM Partei ergreift und dann niedergeflamed wird? "Shit happens", mehr gibt es zu der Sache einfach nicht zu sagen, da ändern auch die Kommentare hier nichts dran.

(Und mal ehrlich, es war klar dass in einem Thread in dem man so wenig Diskussionsstoff hat früher oder später einer anfängt auf der 3:30 Uhr rumzureiten, oder?)


----------



## Natar (19. November 2009)

Benegeserit schrieb:


> ihr seid alle pöse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



flame!
/report




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich möchte noch anmerken, dass auf solchen aussagen wie jetzt von sapper13 nicht dermassen darauf rumgeritten werden soll, oftmals ist eine prise sarkasmus und provokation dahinter

hoffentlich liest das noch jemand bevor der schlimme teal seine befugnisse wieder strapaziert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mimaha1971 (19. November 2009)

@Ale4Sale

Diskusionsstoff hin oder her, aber Sapper13 greift den TE auch erheblich an und zwar persönlich und nicht nur diesen sondern alle die um 3.30Uhr Raiden und da muss ich ehrlich Fragen mit welchem Recht er das tut.

Ob es Teile in seinem Post gibt die Richtig oder Falsch sind ist mal eine andere Sache, aber ich denke nicht das es jemandem zu steht zu beurteilen, was für eine Gesinnung jemand hat, damit meine ich in jeder hinsicht (beruflich, familiär oder sonst wie), nur weil er um 3.30Uhr Raidet.

Grüsse Mim


----------



## Sapper13 (19. November 2009)

Ale4Sale schrieb:


> Wäre es immer noch nicht - dann wären es 49 statt 55 Millionen Tote. Der Vergleich ist unpassend.
> 
> Ich stimme dem Flamepost übrigens auch zu. Er mag aus der Luft gegriffen und reichlich übertrieben sein, aber inhaltlich ist es nicht falsch. Er drückt damit letztlich auch nur aus, dass es auf die "Fragestellung" des Threads keine Antwort gibt. Was erhofft er sich, dass alle ihn bemitleiden und ihm zustimmen wie ätzend die Aktion war? Das irgendeiner für den PM Partei ergreift und dann niedergeflamed wird? "Shit happens", mehr gibt es zu der Sache einfach nicht zu sagen, da ändern auch die Kommentare hier nichts dran.



Achtung jetzt kommt nichts von der Marke: Endlich versteht mich einer, aber ich muss sagen Du hast es deutlich kürzer zusammengefasst und warst nicht so ausschweifend wie ich. Kurz und knackich. Aber es ist wirklich so Leute, Accounthacks, Gildenbank geplündert, aus der Gruppe geworfen worden vorm Endboss, weil ein Freund des Raidleiters das Klassenitem haben will u.s.w. Was regt ihr euch darüber auf, das ist der Spiegel den ich meine. Ob Du Online oder im RL gef.. wirst mach für mich aber den Unterschied, das ich im RL nicht auf nem PVE sondern aufm PVP Server bin (je nach Grad wie dreißt der Kollege/Kollegin war).

In den 4 jahren die ich gezockt habe, hab ich immer versucht genau das zu erreichen was der TE hier erreichen wollte. Mitgefühl, verständnis für die beschissene Situation wenn man mal wieder versucht hat ne Gilde zusammen zu kitten wo gerade wegen solcher Aktionen die hier genannt wurden alles vorbei war. Die Ergebnisse sprachen nicht für sich. Denn den Leuten ist wegen der Virtualität alles scheiß egal. Man muss schon mit Engelszungen reden um dann mal Verständnis dafür zu bekommen, das man als Gruppe deren asoziales Verhalten nicht tolleriert. Selbst das war in den seltensten Fällen möglich. Ich hab alles miterlebt. Von RL Eskalationen bis zum Gildencrash, Goldklau, Gildenbank geplündert, Item Zustecken, RL Klopperei wegen Items u.s.w. Ich möchte mit meiner Provokation nur darauf hinweisen, das bei mir der Grad an tollerierbaren Dreistigkeiten vorbei ist und das ich hoffe das die Leute immer noch dreißter werden und das ganze Game den Bach runter geht. Weil machen wir uns nix vor, einige erschrecken und finden dieses Verhalten selbst asozial, weil sie das Spiel so gerne spielen, aber wer hat nicht schonmal vor der Situation gestanden keinen Bock mehr zu haben, weil wieder was passiert ist was nicht sein musste. Wenn alle die hier mit /igno und gut ist antworten, frag ich mich ernsthaft ob die Chinabots nicht realere Spieler sind als diese Leute. Weil wie oft wollt ihr euch das ganze denn noch bieten lassen? Blizz kann keine Regeln schaffen die alles Asoziale und Dreißte ausschalten, da müsst ihr schon bei den Leuten und bei der Wahl der Spieler mit denen ihr Zockt ansetzen. Nur das wird häufig übersehen. Man hat nen Loottabel im Kopf und sobald man PdK liest, würde man auch mit dem übelsten Abschaum raiden hauptsache es gibt loot. Aber hinterher rumheulen, das braucht man dann auch nicht....und ich hab 4 Jahre gebraucht um zu dieser Erkenntnis zu gelangen.

Frage: Wie lange braucht der TE?

Gruß

Sapper


----------



## RedShirt (19. November 2009)

Warum muß man seine eigene Verbitterung mit dem Spiel an anderen auslassen? 

Einfach eine Situation als Ausgangspunkt nehmen, und dann mit dem verbalen Preßlufthammer draufhalten?

Das ist weder guter Stil noch passend.

"Mir ists schlecht ergangen, also freu ich mich wenn es Dir schlecht ergeht" <-- Schadenfreude. Toll.


----------



## Braamséry (19. November 2009)

Klar is dreist. 
Klar is das wiederma n whine thread und ja man kann nix daran ändern.....


----------



## mimaha1971 (19. November 2009)

@Sapper13

Deinen letzten Post kann ich in grossen Teilen zustimmen, aber es ist leider nicht nur in Wow so sondern auch bei anderen Hobbys kann dir dieses Asoziale Verhalten unterkommen.
Ich gehe fast nur mit Gilde Raiden, und zwar weil es mir spass macht mit den Leuten ein gemeinsames Hobby zu teilen und ich gerne mit den Leuten aus meiner Gilde zusammen bin.
Mir sind die Items egal, wenn ich etwas schönes neues bekomme freue ich mich, wenn nicht dann ist es auch so.
Davon geht die Welt nicht unter, es gibt auf dieser Welt wesentlich schlimmere Sachen als ein Item nicht zubekommen. Deswegen lasse ich mir mein Hobby aber nicht vermiesen. Denke doch mal so, wenn du Fussball spielst was ich auch sehr lang getan habe, kann dir genauso ein Verhalten unterkommen nämlich das Du betrogen wirst deswegen hören auch nicht alle auf Fussball zuspielen oder wünschen sich gleich das das ganze System zusammen bricht.

Grüsse Mim


----------



## Sapper13 (19. November 2009)

mimaha1971 schrieb:


> @Sapper13
> 
> Deinen letzten Post kann ich in grossen Teilen zustimmen, aber es ist leider nicht nur in Wow so sondern auch bei anderen Hobbys kann dir dieses Asoziale Verhalten unterkommen.
> Ich gehe fast nur mit Gilde Raiden, und zwar weil es mir spass macht mit den Leuten ein gemeinsames Hobby zu teilen und ich gerne mit den Leuten aus meiner Gilde zusammen bin.
> ...



Hi Mim,

ich gebe Dir soweit Recht, aber im RL hab ich den Vorteil, das ich mich wehren kann. Nicht in allen Fällen, was leider schade ist, aber was ist schon gerecht? Nur dort gehts leichter als wenn ich gerade mit jemanden darüber diskutiere und der geht einfach off. <-- auf dieser Weise ignoriert zu werden, ist schlimmer als das Abzocken selbst, weil man in dem Augenblick einfach machtlos ist und die Lust verspürt ein paar Körper in schwarze Säcke zu verpacken <-- so grob beschrieben halt Du weißt was ich meine  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und da geht die Sau einfach off....ätzend sowas.

Noch besser sind dann die, die später vom anderen Server aus winken und sich noch über die Betrogenen lustig machen. So Leute kommen direkt nach Virenprogrammierer, Trojaner versender und Account hacker.

Gruß

Sapper


----------



## IkilledKenny (19. November 2009)

Sapper13 schrieb:


> Ich hab alles miterlebt. Von RL Eskalationen bis zum Gildencrash, Goldklau, Gildenbank geplündert, Item Zustecken, *RL Klopperei wegen Items* u.s.w.
> Gruß
> 
> Sapper




LOL?! Also ich weiß echt nicht in welchen Kreisen du dich rumtreibst...


----------



## Eudoros (19. November 2009)

Fr34z0r schrieb:


> Er hat nur zum Ausdruck gebracht, dass es nicht umbedingt Gut für den Körper ist, um 3:30 Uhr noch zu raiden.
> 
> Physisch als auch (eher) Psychisch



Wesentlich besser für den Körper ist es wahrscheinlich wie in meinem Fall, dass ich 3 Wochen im Monat Nachtschicht bis früh um 6 arbeite und um 3:30 mal müde grinsend auf die Uhr schaue.! Die Firmen interessiert es einen Dreck was dein Körper davon hält... 
Ich denke, es sollte klar sein, dass auch ich am Wochenende um diese Uhrzeit raiden gehen würde, da ich meinem Körper nicht mal eben sagen kann, dass er bitte zwischen 3 Wochen Nachtschicht am Samstag Abend um 23:00 Uhr von schlagartiger Müdekeit übermannt wird und ich mich glücklich und zufrieden in die Heia begeben kann.

Die Angriffe auf den TE finde ich daher einfach nur lächerlich und die, die sie anführen, dürfen sich glücklich schätzen, noch nie mit dem Problem der Schlaflosigkeit gekämpft haben zu müssen.

In diesem Sinne gute Nacht und kehrt doch endlich mal vor eurer eigenen Tür!


----------



## Sapper13 (19. November 2009)

IkilledKenny schrieb:


> LOL?! Also ich weiß echt nicht in welchen Kreisen du dich rumtreibst...



Ja so lustig war das garnicht. Was meinst Du was im Highend Content zu Zeiten Pre BC hinsichtlich DKP Punkte etc. alles abging. Jeder Woche wurden die Systeme kaputt disskutiert, natürlich von nem neuen der mal schnell was abfarmen wollte (jo die gabs wohl immer schon). Und dann hatten sich zwei mal richtig in den Haaren. Wir hatten auch ne Gildenschlampe auf Dethecus, die hatte zunächst mit nem einzelnen Typen was und dann hatten wir das große Glück drei Brüder in unserer Gilde zu haben und von denen hatte sie auch noch mindestens 2 (und das ist kein hören Sagen zeugs). Schlussendlich muss man sagen ähnlich wie im RL. Wenn Du einfluss hast, haste diese sorte Weiber (Groupies) <-- und auch da gings dann heiß her zwischen den Herren. Teilweise stand die alte in Raids nur auf folgen, sagst Du als SpielER was, die darf das!!! Sehr traurig aber so ist es halt gewesen.

Gruß

Sapper


----------



## RedShirt (19. November 2009)

Das hier nennt man jetzt Thread-Hijacking =)

GZ dafür.

Sehr schön auf die eigene Person umgelenkt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IkilledKenny (19. November 2009)

Ok Frauen sind schonwieder ne andere Geschichte
aber wegen Items sich in RL gegenseitig eins auf die Mütze zu hauen find ich ehrlich gesagt einfach nur lächerlich und wenns das begehrteste Item im Game ist
man kennst ja den Spruch bei Geld hört die Freundschaft auf, aber bei Items hört die Freundschaft auf hab ich noch nie gehört


----------



## Liiu (19. November 2009)

Sapper13 schrieb:


> Lieber TE,
> [...]
> he he
> 
> ...



Ahja, aber Du hast um 7:46 Zeit, einen völlig unnötigen Post abzulassen und Dich über die Raidzeiten des TE's auszulassen?
Im übrigen denke ich nicht, dass Du hier irgendjemandem vorzuschreiben hast, wann er "in die Kiste muss" noch, Dich in einer irgendeiner Weise, über seine Freunde auszulassen.

Werd lieber mal erwachsen!


----------



## Ginkohana (19. November 2009)

Tjaja...manchmal gibt es eben solche Leute.
So what?

GMs machen nichts, man bekommt immer die Antwort, dass man das mit dem Spieler selbst regeln soll.
Aber hey...wer braucht eigentlich GMs? ich meine wenn die nichts dürfen oder nichts amchen wollen, dass ist wie als würde die Polizei einfach nicht eingreifen wenn neben der Polizeiwache eingebrochen wird und die Alarmanlage losgeht.

Igno und die Leute warnen, mehr kannste nicht tun: Ende.

Sollte das Verhalten des Spielers schon serverweit bekannt sein:

Selbst schuld.Unwissenheit schützt vor Schaden nicht.


----------



## Lekraan (19. November 2009)

Toll ... und jetzt? Ticket schreiben und fertig. Wobei die GM's eh nichts machen ... 
Naja, Pech würd ich sagen ...


----------



## Rolandos (19. November 2009)

Ginkohana schrieb:


> Tjaja...manchmal gibt es eben solche Leute.
> So what?
> 
> GMs machen nichts, man bekommt immer die Antwort, dass man das mit dem Spieler selbst regeln soll.
> ...




GM's sind nicht dazu da, in Streitigkeiten unter den Spielern einzugreifen. Sondern das Spiel am laufen zu halten, bzw bei Bugs einzugreifen oder bei Verstößen gegen die AGB, zu handeln.
Wenn da ein RL mit den Klamotten abhaut, ganz einfach Pech und Dummheit, sich auf das Verteilen am Ende des Raids, einzulassen.
Wenn es nun zu einem Disconnect kommt, egal bei wem, und man auch nicht wieder ins Spiel kann, stehste auch Dumm da. Die Chance ist sogar noch höher, als an so einen Spieler zu geraten. 

Ey, GM, hatte DC, gib mir mal die Teile die ich hätte haben können. LOL


----------



## Jemorail (19. November 2009)

Sapper13 schrieb:


> Ja so lustig war das garnicht. Was meinst Du was im Highend Content zu Zeiten Pre BC hinsichtlich DKP Punkte etc. alles abging. Jeder Woche wurden die Systeme kaputt disskutiert, natürlich von nem neuen der mal schnell was abfarmen wollte (jo die gabs wohl immer schon). Und dann hatten sich zwei mal richtig in den Haaren. Wir hatten auch ne Gildenschlampe auf Dethecus, die hatte zunächst mit nem einzelnen Typen was und dann hatten wir das große Glück drei Brüder in unserer Gilde zu haben und von denen hatte sie auch noch mindestens 2 (und das ist kein hören Sagen zeugs). Schlussendlich muss man sagen ähnlich wie im RL. Wenn Du einfluss hast, haste diese sorte Weiber (Groupies) <-- und auch da gings dann heiß her zwischen den Herren. Teilweise stand die alte in Raids nur auf folgen, sagst Du als SpielER was, die darf das!!! Sehr traurig aber so ist es halt gewesen.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Sapper



Kenn ich sehr gut, auf unserem Server (Thrall) gabs auch mal so eine Gilde (ich werder den Namen jetzt nicht hier umposaunen, aber ihr solltet bedenken, dass ich fast 2 Jahre in dieser Gilde war) Naja, am Anfang fing das auch mit jemanden an. Eine Frau (btw. sie hatte nen etwas "freizügigen" Job) hatte auch so eine Itemgeilheit, naja, ihr könnt euch wohl vorstellen, was passiert war, sie sich nen bissl. mit unserem Raidleader unterhalten (er war btw. auch Gildenleader, also hatte er mehr zu sagen, als die damals 9 classleader), naja, irgendwann kammen sie auf das Thema Wohnorte und so weiter und sofort.......
Naja, er hat so vieles für sie gemacht, was machte sie? (damals mit full bt und mh eq, wir durften erstmal ca. 2 wochen für sie passen...) Sie verabschiedete sich mit den Worten "Tja, ihr wart echt nett, aber im Leben geht es nicht darum, auf andere Rücksicht zu nehmen." Ich war mit ihr, unserem Raidlead und einem der Classleader im TS gewesen, die hat ihn schon zusammengemöbelt... Ich hab mich versucht, da mal Einzuschalten, da hätte ich sie schon haben können (ích denke mal, ihr wisst, was ich meine). 

Naja, manchmal sind Leute echt bescheuert, besonders, wenn es um ihre eigenen Vorteile geht und ich hab es besonders in wotlk gemerkt, jetzt, wo man so gut wie alles rnd gehen kann und sich dir anderen einen Sch**** um die anderen kümmern.

So, genug von mir

Gruß Véere


----------



## LordofDemons (19. November 2009)

alter hier werden schon wieder vergleich zum nationalsozialismus gezogen sagt mal gehts euch noch gut Oo

mal abgesehn davon wie will der typ den loot verticken ok kugeln und rezepte gehn aber das war dann auch sein letzter raid auf dem server und der rest loot kann ja von euch verteilt werden wenn ihr dem gm die situation beschreibt :/

naja hier is eh gleich dicht 

hoff ich!


----------



## Abreon (19. November 2009)

so hab die vorpost's nicht gelesen aber um aufs grundprobem zu antworten: einfach ein makro machen und den typen ab und zu im handelschannel schlecht machen.... allerdings die andern damit auch nicht nerven 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philipannormal (19. November 2009)

Sapper13 schrieb:


> Lieber TE,
> 
> wenn Du um 3:30 süchtig genug bist um einem dieser tollen Nachtraids deine Hilfe anzubieten (wohl natürlich vollkommen uneigennützig wie viele WoWler), dann muss ich Dir aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, das 90 % dieser Raids von Leuten abgehalten werden die einfach nur Itemgeil sind. Klaro wird man erfolgreich sein, weil offenkundig 3:30 in der Frühe kein Zeitpunkt ist wo Anfänger spielen, aber entschuldige bitte das ich absolut kein Mitleid mit Dir und deinem Raid habe.
> 
> ...



Ich persönlich find' ja einfach nur geil , um welche Uhrzeit er diesen geistreichen Post gemacht hat :'D


----------



## Metadron72 (19. November 2009)

Sapper13 schrieb:


> Hi Mim,
> 
> ich gebe Dir soweit Recht, aber im RL hab ich den Vorteil, das ich mich wehren kann.



falsch, wenn sich da jemand einfach umdreht und geht, geht er halt...oder willst ihm dann in rücken treten ?
@topic...da kann man halt in random raids genau gar nix machen, ausser hoffen das es nen ordentlicher pm ist


----------



## Müllermilch (19. November 2009)

Interessiert mich [ ] Interessiert mich nicht [x]


----------



## Natar (19. November 2009)

Philipannormal schrieb:


> Ich persönlich find' ja einfach nur geil , um welche Uhrzeit er diesen geistreichen Post gemacht hat :'D



Ja 7:46
was eine Uhrzeit
kennt ihr arbeit und so? :O


----------



## Vrocas (19. November 2009)

Müllermilch schrieb:


> Interessiert mich [ ] Interessiert mich nicht [x]



Interessiert mich [ ] Interessiert mich nicht [ ] Depp [x]

Er ist nicht zu deiner Unterhaltung da also stfu

@Topic

Ja, das ist schon dreist, somal er auch noch so doof ist und das ins AH stellt... Hätte er doch die Spieler die beim Raid dabei waren zugespamt hätte er vielleicht sein gold bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ma echt sowas gehört gebant, und so ne show auch noch im Raid abziehen, is ja net so wie bei ner normalen 5er Gruppe...


----------



## rushrage (19. November 2009)

Sapper13 schrieb:


> He he,
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

du kannst aussprechen was 100 andere denken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schmalhans (19. November 2009)

ich bin mir sicher, dass der raidleiter was mit den illuminaten zu tun hat!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legelion (19. November 2009)

@TE - Dumm gelaufen, sowas in der Art hat es immer gegeben, gibt es täglich und wird es auch immer geben. Klingt komisch - is aber so. Mach Dir deshalb keinen all zu großen Kopf. Bringt ja nichts. Ich hab auch schon ein paar änliche Dinge erlebt (wie wohl so ziehmlich jeder, der eben nicht das Glück hat, immer nur Gildenintern gehen zu können); hab mich dann halt auch kurz geärgert, Spieler auf Ignore und auf den nächsten hoffentlich besseren Run gehofft.

Was das Raiden um 3:30 anbelangt, wäre ich persönlich dafür auch nicht zu haben. Allerdings hatten wir bei uns in der Gilde schon so einige Leute, die oft so beknackte Schichten arbeiten mussten, dass sie halt nur in der Nacht, wenn sie meist gegen 2:00 zu Hause waren, noch ein wenig gezockt haben. Die haben eben einen anderen Tagesablauf als "Otto-Normalverbraucher". Schon irgendwie lustig, wofür man heutzutage alles verurteilt wird^^ - jetzt sogar schon, weil man mitten in der Nacht spielt...


----------



## Nebola (19. November 2009)

Also wenn ich nach 9 PDK 25 Runs endlich mein Item bekommen würde, PM ninjat und mir das dann verkaufen will, ganz ehrlich, jenachdem was er will würde ich es vielleicht bezahlen.

Weil ich bestimmt kein Bock hätte nochmal 9 Runs durch zu machen, und gegen andere würfeln zu müssen.


----------



## aportec (19. November 2009)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Interessiert mich [ ] Interessiert mich nicht [ ] Depp [x]
> 
> Er ist nicht zu deiner Unterhaltung da also stfu



qft


Btw. "/close" oder "vote for close" zu schreiben ist nicht cool und war's auch nie.......


----------



## Starfros (19. November 2009)

Chuckzz schrieb:


> Heute Nacht um 3:30 geschah das unfassbare.
> 
> Schöner pdk25 Raid mit nem Raidleader der den Loot am Ende verteilen wollte, weil die meisten nachts abhaun wenn sie was haben. Das geile daran, Anub down er haut ab und vertickt ALLES in Og. Gm's Können nichts machen und die Id ist weg =9
> 
> ...



dreist ja ok.... zum anderen selber schuld wenn man es akzeptiert....  Loot verteilt man dann wenn der boss liegt  und nicht alles von allen bossen am Ende von der ini.    Zumindest hab ich es so rausgelesen .


----------



## hardrain86 (19. November 2009)

ganz ehrlich ich von meiner seite aus hätte ihn auf igno gestellt und dafür gesorgt das er niemals wieder nen raid mitkommen kann udn da auch keienr mit will in foren namen veröffentlicht und im spiel sowieso alles erzählt(sogar nen makro gemacht damit ich nicht immer neuschreiben muß),damit hätte es sich für den erledigt das wette ich....


----------



## grato (19. November 2009)

Deregond schrieb:


> Stimmt, wenn man dass mit dem Juden kaltblütig ermorden weglassen würde, wäre Nationalsozialismus bestimmt auch eine total tolle Sache (:
> Und mal ernsthaft; ich würde auch nie im Leben nachts um halb 4 raiden, aber woher weiss er denn dass der TE nicht zB. in der Nacht arbeitet, zu dieser Zeit gerade von der Arbeit gekommen ist, und dann noch eben raiden wollte, um sich dann später richtung Morgen (oder Mittag?^^) schlafen zu legen?
> 
> Seine Argumente sind nun mal aus der Luft gegriffen.




Godwyns Gesetz, wieder einmal bestätigt.


----------



## Neother (19. November 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Rettet den Wald,esst mehr Spechte !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


BIEBER 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber das kommt leider des öfteren vor.. Ist zwar blöd um die Loots aber glaube mir der hat bald keinen Anschluss mehr und muss ein paar Eus ausgeben damit er woanders weiter machen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkprincess (19. November 2009)

Sapper13 schrieb:


> Sry wer für mich um 3:30 von der Arbeit kommt und dann MAL EBEN <---
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Schonmal daran gedacht dass der Körper noch auf Hochtouren fährt wenn jemand aus der Nachtschicht kommt?=) Mein Mann arbeitet von Abends um 21 Uhr -6uhr morgens ,kommt Heim und legt sich auch nicht gleich hin weil er total überdreht ist....oder gehst Du zb. wenn Du um 17 Uhr von der Arbeit kommst gleich ins Bett?O.o


----------



## Chuckzz (19. November 2009)

Sapper13 ist halt einer der keine Ahnung von der Anatomie eines Menschen hat.

Zum Thema Nachtraids. Ich raide gerne nachts. Passt besser von der Arbeitszeit und die ganzen kiddies sind off.

Er hat die Items übrigens an die Raidteilnehmer vertickt. Es wurden genau 24 von 25 Tickets erstellt. Aufgrund eines Kommentares von ihm das er seinen Account bei ebay verticken will, wird er eine deftige Anzeige direkt von Blizzard kriegen, weil alle 24 GM's darauf ein Auge werfen =)

@ Takius 

Das war auf Frostwolf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## healyeah666 (19. November 2009)

Sapper13 schrieb:


> Deine Signatur gefällt mir!
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Sapper




Mir auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## turageo (19. November 2009)

Sapper13 schrieb:


> Sry wer für mich um 3:30 von der Arbeit kommt und dann MAL EBEN <---
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mal abgesehen davon gibts auch Leute, die Schicht arbeiten und Schlafenszeiten von 06:00 Uhr morgens bis 12:00 Uhr mittags haben (sprech da aus Erfahrung, auch wenns etliche Zeit her is). Der eine hat nen Schlafrythmus von 21:00 Uhr bis 06:00 Uhr, weil er ohne 9 Stunden Schlaf tagsüber den Klappspaten mimt, der andere schläft halt 6 Stunden und beide zu unterschiedlichen Uhrzeiten. Ich persönlich schlaf unter der Woche selten mehr als 5 Stunden pro Nacht und komm trotzdem gut damit aus (auch wenns immer heißt mind. 6 Stunden sollte man schon schlafen). Jeder hat seine eigene innere Uhr und die wird wohl kaum einer nach Deinen persönlichen Vorlieben extra umstellen - nur weils irgendeine nicht genau benannte Mehrheit so hält. -.- Sorry, aber das Argument ist schon ziemlich schwach aufgestellt.

Nichts destotrotz b2t: Deswegen sollte man mit Leuten raiden, die man kennt und denen man in welchem Maße auch immer vertrauen kann. Ich war in der Vergangenheit (hauptsächlich zu BC Zeiten) öfter mal als Random bei gildeninternen Raids von anderen Gilden mit dabei und da hat man nicht mal ansatzweise Anspruch auf irgendwelche Items bekommen (woher sollte man auch die DKP haben?) - höchstens Übung in der Raid-Inze und Erfahrung. Das nur mal so am Rande... Random-Raids sind im Großen und Ganzen schon ok, solange man nicht an die 10 % AK (s. Mittermeier Definition) Spieler des jeweiligen Servers kommt, die auch noch zufälligerweise im Raid was zu sagen haben. Mir persönlich in der vom TE genannten Form erst einmal passiert und das ist noch nicht mal allzu lang her und der betreffende Spieler hatte tatsächlich versucht, das Zeug danach an uns zu verkaufen. ^^

MfG


----------



## maglarius (19. November 2009)

mir is letzns was ähnlichespassiert ^^
archa 10 mammut dropt --> pm steckt es sich selber ein --> auf die frage wuso kommt die antwort weil er pm is, er off... ich schreib jemand aus der gilde an wer gleiter is ... antwort: der ninjalooter welcher in der gilde soga noch geschrieben hat er hats gewonnen -.-"
Seitdrm mach ich in raids ausserhalb der gilde immer selber lead damit sowas nich passiern kann ^^


----------



## Sèv! (19. November 2009)

Deregond schrieb:


> Stimmt, wenn man dass mit dem Juden kaltblütig ermorden weglassen würde, wäre Nationalsozialismus bestimmt auch eine total tolle Sache (:



/signed!

BTT:
Eine Frage was ist daran so schlimm wenn man um 3:30 Raidet?
Wochenende eventuell?
Und Snapper13
Dein erster Text ist ja mal
sowas von totaler Mist!
und mit
"Körper braucht erholung"
Ja,dann gehste bis 3:30 zocken und dann bis 12 Uhr pennen..
Whats the problem?

MFG David aka Sév


----------



## 3MinutenTerrine (19. November 2009)

Ich kann irgendwie nicht so ganz nachvollziehen was daran so schlimm ist mal nachts zu raiden... von Urlaub, Freien Tagen und Überstunden habt ihr echt noch nix gehört oder? Lässt nicht grade vermuten das ihr wirklich wisst was Arbeit heißt... Wenn ich frei habe raide ich auch mal nachts,  ist doch ganz normal das man Ausnahmesituationen auch mal anders nutzt....
Ich würd mir den Typen in FL packen und jedesmal wenn er online kommt quer durch die Hauptstädte spamen, bei uns auf dem Server hat das Wunder bewirkt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mein Mitgefühl hast du auf jeden Fall. 
Und ihr braucht jetzt nich los zu flamen ala "Hartz IV König", spart euch das dumme Gesülze, ich mach meine 50 Stunden Woche noch voll und schaffs trotzdem meinem Onlinehobby nachzugehen und mich mit realen Menschen vor die Haustür zu bewegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und wie heißt es so schön: Neid ist die schönste Form der Anerkennung, lass dich nicht unterkriegen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (19. November 2009)

Chuckzz schrieb:


> Er hat die Items übrigens an die Raidteilnehmer vertickt. Es wurden genau 24 von 25 Tickets erstellt. Aufgrund eines Kommentares von ihm das er seinen Account bei ebay verticken will, wird er eine deftige Anzeige direkt von Blizzard kriegen, weil alle 24 GM's darauf ein Auge werfen =)


ne anzeige bekommt er nicht, denn das verkaufen eines accs ist völlig legal. das einzige was blizzard machen könnte, wäre bannen des accounts. das wars dann aber auch schon.
und ob das passiert ist auch wieder fraglich, weil nur das vorhaben zum verkauf, noch lange nicht bedeutet, dass er ihn wirklich verkauft.
mein acc stand auch schon auf ebay. leider wurd zuwenig geboten, also spiel ich doch weiter.


----------



## ScreamSchrei (19. November 2009)

Haha.. ich kann nur sagen: Sapper13 -> made my day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Leute.. lernt mal Ironie in texten zu finden und "schwarzen" Humor. Nehmt das Leben einfach nicht immer so ernst.. ^^


----------



## Brannys (19. November 2009)

Ich kann mich noch daran erinnern, das es hier Foren gab, über "Ninjalooter".

Dort wurden solche Übeltäter und deren Handlung geschildert.
Wenn ich mich auch daran erinnern kann, dann fanden 90% der Leser, der Verfasser insbesonders, diese Handlung als "Geil" und "Megacool", in den Foren wurde ja regelrecht Werbung dafür gemacht.

Selbst Buffed.de hatte diese Foren, meines Erachtens, nicht mal geschlossen und so konnten sich viele Leser daran Geschmack holen und lesen wie man das macht.


Ich finde, solche Täter sollte man den Account löschen, oder als Strafe mindestens 10 Level runter stufen.

Have a nice Day.


----------



## Ushapti (19. November 2009)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> ne anzeige bekommt er nicht, denn das verkaufen eines accs ist völlig legal.



Ach echt?

Cool...

* Ich Verkaufe hiermit das Buffed Forum an den meistbietenden! *
_ 2 wochen alte Unterhosen mit verkrüsteten Bremspuhren zählen nicht als Bezahlung, leiste keine Garantie für vollständige Nutzung des erworbenen Forum's._

Junge, wenn du schon keine Ahnuing von Recht hast, dann erzähl lieber auch ncihts falsches!
Der Acc ist Eigentum von Blizzard Entertanínment, die monatliche zahlung berechtigt ausschließlich zur Nutzung des Acc's, sowie deren Server etc.
Rechtlich ist man als Spieler der besitzer, aber einzig der Eigentümer hat das recht SEIN Eigentum zu veräußern.

Oder einfach gesagt, das Verkaufen von Acc's , ebenso wie der Kauf/verkauf von Gold, ist un bleibt illegal da ohne Einverständnis seitens Blizzard mit dessen Eigentum Handel getrieben wird... und das ist eben Verboten.
Oder ist es Legal Musik hochzuladen und anderen zugänglich zu machen!?
.

Einziger Punkt der hierbei den betreffenden Spielern zu gute Kommt, Blizz Bannt Acc's einfach die als solche erkannt wurden anstatt Rechtliche Schritte einzuleiten


----------



## Brannys (19. November 2009)

Ushapti schrieb:


> Ach echt?
> 
> Cool...
> 
> ...






Stimme Ushapti voll und ganz zu.

Der Acc ist Eigentum von Blizzard Entertanínment, die monatliche zahlung berechtigt ausschließlich zur Nutzung des Acc's, sowie deren Server etc.

Kannst ja mal deinen Account bei ebay anbieten und das blizzard mitteilen. Ich wette schon jetzt, dass Dein Account eher gesperrt ist, bevor Du einen Käufer findest.

Gold kaufen ist und bleibt, gemäß AGB, verboten.

Have a nice Day


----------



## Taniquel (19. November 2009)

was ist denn so ungewöhnlich daran ,wenn man um 3.30 noch was mit einer grp machen will ? ich (nebenberuflich roadie)freue mich immer wenn ich nach nem stressigen abbau noch ein paar bier trinken und dabei noch ein paar bg`s erwischen kann . dort kann ich zwar verlieren ,aber niemand bescheißt mich dabei.


----------



## Super PePe (20. November 2009)

Das der TE, so wie viele andere TEs vor ihm, kaum Selbstachtung mit dem Verfassen eines solchen Threads beweist, von Selbstreflexion brauchen wir hier gar nicht sprechen, ist mehr als offensichtlich. Aber dann selbst über das Ziel hinausschießen und damit seine eigene Selbstachtung, die man dann doch so preist, zu verlieren und es später als humoristische Provokation verkaufen, ist in meinen Augen nichts Anderes als das was einem selbst so stört. Die damit verbunden Aufgabe seiner eigenen Maxime, ist schwach, bequem und selbstgefällig, Snapper. 
Man kann den Menschen auch anders auf die Sprünge helfen, effektiver...

Oder Anderes gesagt:
Der TE hat in einem Moment der Rage, die Selbstachtung verloren (aus welchem Grund auch immer) und suchte den Rückhalt in der Gemeinschaft. Du hast in dem Moment des Lesens etwas ähnliches erlebt udn bist daher so gesehen nicht viel anders als der TE. Ihn verbal runter zumachen ist genau so falsch wie ihm irrealen Trost zu spenden. Ein einfachen "Pech gehabt" mit einer saftigen Begründung dessen wäre einfach effektiver, er sucht immerhin, auch wenn er das im Nachhinein nicht zugeben würde, den Rückhalt ein Echo in der Gemeinschaft, die er sich zugehörig fühlt. Alle weiteren Schlussfolgerungen überlasse ich nun euch.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (20. November 2009)

Unendlichkeit schrieb:


> Warum konnte der Raidleader das tun??
> 
> Ganz einfach - weil es erlaubt ist.
> 
> ...


Es ist zum Wohle einer funktionierenden Gemeinschaft nicht erlaubt und wir sind angehalten solche Leute innerhalb der Gemeinschaft intern zu Strafen wie nicht an seinen Raids teilzunehmen bzw, ihn an keinem unserer mitzunehmen. Es steht unter Strafe den Grund offen herumzuposaunen, weil das Rufmord bedeutet und es stehen der gesamten Gemeinschaft keine Mittel zur Verfügung das Sinnvoll zu ahnden. So können immer nur ganz wenige tatsächlich darauf angemessen reagieren, woduch diese "Taten" im Prinzip erlaubt und offenbar vom Betreiber warum auch immer gewünscht sind.


----------



## Lokiss (20. November 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Rettet den Wald,esst mehr Spechte !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 höh ?


----------



## Akium (20. November 2009)

Sapper13 schrieb:


> wenn Du um 3:30 süchtig genug bist um einem dieser tollen Nachtraids deine Hilfe anzubieten (wohl natürlich vollkommen uneigennützig wie viele WoWler)
> 
> Ich persönlich hoffe das sowas jeden Tag auf jedem Server passiert, damit die Leute mal etwas über Sozialkompetenz lernen und sich wieder zu ordentlichen Gilden zusammen fügen.




Ist es verwerflich an nem Raid teilzunehmen ohne Eigennutz ?     

Sozialkompetent ist nur der, der sich in ner "ordentlichen" Gilde aufhält, und natürlich auch nur mit dieser Gilde etwas unternimmt, und das natürlich nur zu Uhrzeiten die ner eher gewöhnlich gestrickten Person ins kleine Weltbild passen ? 


Hör mir auf mit den "sozialen Gilden-Sprüchen" über gemeinschaftliche Uneigennützigkeit.  *abwink*   Wer viel davon redet, hats zumeisst am nötigsten ^^



Bist du der Blockwart, der die Welt in gut und böse einteilt ?    Wer nicht im ordentlichen sozialen Kaninchenzüchterverein ist, und wer nicht zu der Uhrzeit etwas unternimmt, die in dein spiessiges, kleinkariertes eher begrenztes Konzept passt, dem gönnst du unangenehmes..    


Dass so ne Person, das Wort "sozialkompentent" in seinem Wortschatz verwendet, ist herrlich.


----------



## Klondike (20. November 2009)

Theosch/Ronnvomfels schrieb:


> So können immer nur ganz wenige tatsächlich darauf angemessen reagieren, woduch diese "Taten" im Prinzip erlaubt und offenbar vom Betreiber warum auch immer gewünscht sind.



Du bist nicht gezwungen wieder mit dem zu raiden, warum nimmst du die Fäden nicht selbst in die Hand? 
Jo stimmt, weil Leute wie du immer einen Aufpasser brauchen, zu dem sie laufen wenn ihr Förmchen gestohlen wurde. Ich halte deine Aussage für Unsinn und absoluten Schwachfug, aber anscheinend ist dies wohl von der Natur erwünscht, dass Menschen wie du sich zu solchen Schlußfolgerungen aufraffen statt einfach mal mit nen bissel Abstand drüber nachzudenken. <- Problem erkannt? Nein? Egal! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie auch immer komm doch einfach mal runter, das ist nen Spiel, hier kann man seine Freizeit verbringen. (Ich weiss du hast dadurch noch immer nicht dein Sandförmchen zurück und du spielst ja auch nicht zu Spaß, aber wayne?) 

Warum muss man hinter nem popeligen Ninjalooter, oder unfähigen PM immer gleich die globale Weltverschwörung vermuten?


----------



## Preator (20. November 2009)

Chuckzz schrieb:


> Heute Nacht um 3:30 geschah das unfassbare.
> 
> Schöner pdk25 Raid mit nem Raidleader der den Loot am Ende verteilen wollte, weil die meisten nachts abhaun wenn sie was haben. Das geile daran, Anub down er haut ab und vertickt ALLES in Og. Gm's Können nichts machen und die Id ist weg =9
> 
> ...



Das glaub ich dir nicht.
Die GMs können da sehr wohl was machen.


----------



## Torode (20. November 2009)

Ushapti schrieb:


> Ach echt?
> 
> Cool...
> 
> ...




Sorry, aber so einen Bullshit hab ich noch nie gelesen.
Man kann dich sicherlich nicht anzeigen, wenn du deinen Account verkaufst, selbst wenn Blizzard es wollte, da die Gesetze der jeweiligen Länder das Verkaufen von investierter Zeit erlauben und dies konträr zu den Bestimmungen von Blizzard ist.
Blizzards einzige exekutive Möglichkeit zur Strafe ist die Accounts in ihrer *World of Blizzard* zu bannen.
Und das mit Musikupload zu vergleichen ist Hanebüchen, da die Musik zu jenem Zeitpunkt DEIN Eigentum ist und nicht dass der Musikindustrie.


----------



## FonKeY (20. November 2009)

tja menschen gibt es...dann musst du  das nächste mal pm sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rolandos (20. November 2009)

Ushapti schrieb:


> Oder einfach gesagt, das Verkaufen von Acc's , ebenso wie der Kauf/verkauf von Gold, ist un bleibt illegal da ohne Einverständnis seitens Blizzard mit dessen Eigentum Handel getrieben wird... und das ist eben Verboten.
> Oder ist es Legal Musik hochzuladen und anderen zugänglich zu machen!?



Dachte immer, Illegal bedeutet, das man gegen bestehende Gesetze verstößt die von der entsprechenden Staatsregierung, die wir gewählt haben, erlassen wurden.

Hat unsere Regierung entsprechende Gesetze verabschiedet, das man Billzards accounts nicht verkaufen darf? Habe ich da etwas nicht mitbekommen? 

Das es Blizzard nicht passt, das man Accounts verkauft ist eine andere Sache, das ist kein Gesetz, sondern steht in den AGB. 
Ausserden verkauft der Spieler ja nicht den Account, sondern seine investierte Spielzeit. 

Jeder kann Spielzeit kaufen oder verkaufen. OK wenn Blizzard das mitbekommt machen sie den Account dicht. Man landet aber nicht vor dem Richter oder im Knast. 


Ähnlich einem Chauffeur, der verkauft seine Zeit, in der er den Chef durch die Gegend fährt. Das Auto aber gehört dem Chef 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fr34z0r (20. November 2009)

FonKeY schrieb:


> tja menschen gibt es...dann musst du  das nächste mal pm sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Richtig!

Einfach die Boss Guides mal durchlesen wo du hin willst, Gruppe zusammenstellen, dann passiert sowas nicht!

Es sei denn, du machst genau das gleiche wie der Freundliche Herr PM von Nebenan. :/

Sonst, Happy Raiding


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (20. November 2009)

Ushapti schrieb:


> Ach echt?
> 
> Cool...
> 
> ...


sowas von fail. nein es ist legal blizzardaccs zu verkaufen. was glaubste warum ebay die auktionen net entfernt?
nur weil blizzard das nicht duldet, ist es noch lange nicht illegal. blizzard kann keine rechtlichen schritte einleiten.
agbs != gesetz


----------



## Darkdamien (20. November 2009)

ja es ist schon sehr dreist und frech sowas zu machen, ich würd mich auch grün und blau ärgern.
deswegen geh ich bei PM nur mit wenn ich den auch kenne


----------



## Ushapti (20. November 2009)

Torode schrieb:


> Sorry, aber so einen Bullshit hab ich noch nie gelesen.
> Man kann dich sicherlich nicht anzeigen, wenn du deinen Account verkaufst, selbst wenn Blizzard es wollte, da die Gesetze der jeweiligen Länder das Verkaufen von investierter Zeit erlauben und dies konträr zu den Bestimmungen von Blizzard ist.
> Blizzards einzige exekutive Möglichkeit zur Strafe ist die Accounts in ihrer *World of Blizzard* zu bannen.




Zu aller erst, ich habe nie gesagt das man deswegen angezeigt wird, hättest du mein posting aufmerksam gelesen anstatt dich mit deinem halbwissen zu Profilieren wäre dir das evtl auch aufgefallen...!

Rein rechtlich betrachtet KÖNNTE Blizzard den verkauf ihres Eigentums durch dritte zur Anzeige bringen, aber da dies in JEDEM Land in dem WoW gespielt wird andere Anwaltskanzleien und in Folge dessen Kosten für Blizzard bedeutet, belassen sie es auf einem permanenten bann des erworbenen Accounts.
Du versuchst es aus dem bereich Arbeitszeit zu legitimisieren, was gelinde gesagt totaler Bockmist ist!
Ein Fließbandarbeiter in einer Automobilfabrik als Beispiel Arbeitet auch eine gewisse Zeit um für eine Firma ein produkt herzustellen, er kann auch nicht den hergestellten Gegenstand verkaufen ohne die Erlaubnis seiner Firma, da diese als einzige berechtigt ist ihr Eigentum zu veräußern
WENN Blizz dies zur Anklage bringen würde dann könnte ein halbwegs begabter Anwalt sogar ein Anklage zur hehlerei daraus machen... und dann wrd es richtig übel!

Und entgegen eurer Ansicht das es nciht Illegal sei, es ist und bleibt der Varkauf einer Ware die nicht dem Verkäufer gehört.
Nur Weil der Eigentümer (Blizzard) nichts weiter dagegen unternimmt wird es noch lange nciht legal.
Es ist Blizzard einfach scheiß Egal, sie bekommen ihre 13Euro und bannen den entsprechenden Acc und selbst wenn er reaktiviert wird, sie bekommen ja ihr geld, also warum groß was gegen machen, so oder so, Blizzard gewinnt dabei.
Nochmal für alle zum Mitschreiben:
Der besitz einer Sache legitimiert NICHT zum Verkauf selbiger, dieses Recht ist einzig dem Eigentümer oder dessen gesetzlichen Vertretern vorbehalten!
Und da ich mal davon ausgehe das ihr keine VERKAUFSLINZENZ von Blizzard erworben habt, erübrigt sich jedes weitere getexte...



> Und das mit Musikupload zu vergleichen ist Hanebüchen, da die Musik zu jenem Zeitpunkt DEIN Eigentum ist und nicht dass der Musikindustrie.



Wie bitte? O.O Geht's dir noch gut?
Alter sag mal was ist denn das für ein schwachsinn? 
Am Ende lesen das noch ein paar kiddies oder teens und glauben diesen Bockmist auch noch!

Aus dem Netz heruntergeladene Musikdatein, ebenso wie ALLE anderen formen der Digitalisierung von _Urheberrechtlich geschützten_ Gütern und deren Verbreitung im Internet, auf dem Schulhof oder sonstwo ist eine Straftat die bei Erbringung bis zu 5 jahren haft und/oder mehrere zehntausend Euro Geldstrafe zur folge hat.

Durch den Kauf einer Musikdatei bist du der *BESITZER* dieses Musikstückes, dir ist daher freigestellt, in welcher form auch immer, dieses für dich _persönlich_ zu nutzen, sei es alleine oder mit freunden auf privaten nicht öffentlichen parties.
Du wirst erst *EIGENTÜMER* durch Erwerb der Uhrheberrechte die *nicht* bei dem Kauf oder gar dem herunterladen(was genaugenommen das besitzen von Diebesgut ist...) eines Musikstückes an dich übergehen! 
Erst durch den besitzt der uhrheberrechte darfst du das Lied verkaufen, verschenken oder für jede Nutzung in Filmen ö.ä. Geld kassieren.
Darüber hinaus gibt es die möglichkeit des Erwerbs einer Lizenz die dich berechtigt, vorher mit dem Eigentümer vertraglich festgehaltene, Aktionen wie verkauf, öffentliches Vorführen etc. zu tätigen.

*Der besitz einer Musikdatei erlaubt nicht den Verkauf oder die Verbreitung selbiger!!!
Einzig der Eigentümer oder dessen gesetlicher Vertreter/Partner/Händler hat das Recht der Weitergabe*



> Ähnlich einem Chauffeur, der verkauft seine Zeit, in der er den Chef durch die Gegend fährt. Das Auto aber gehört dem Chef smile.gif


Junge, geh in die Schule un Pass bisschen auf ehe du sowas verzapfst!
Der Chauffeur ist zu aller erst ein vertraglich festgelegter Angestellter der für eine Dienstleistun, seine zeit und das tranportieren von Fahrgästen, eine Entlohnung erhält. Er ist im besitz des Fahrzeuges und darf daher alles damit anstellen was in seinem Arbeitsvertrag fetgehalten wurde. Da er, abgesehen davon das er nciht der Eigentümer des Fahrzeuges ist, sicher nciht im Vertrag stzehen hat "Verticken sie die karre ruhig und behalten das Geld, die Firma kauft einfach ein neues Fahrzeug" wäre der der chauffeur schnell wegen Diebstahl udn hehlerei vor Gericht...!


----------



## Eysenbeiss (20. November 2009)

Ushapti schrieb:


> Zu aller erst, ich habe nie gesagt das man deswegen angezeigt wird, hättest du mein posting aufmerksam gelesen anstatt dich mit deinem halbwissen zu Profilieren wäre dir das evtl auch aufgefallen...!
> 
> Rein rechtlich betrachtet KÖNNTE Blizzard den verkauf ihres Eigentums durch dritte zur Anzeige bringen, aber da dies in JEDEM Land in dem WoW gespielt wird andere Anwaltskanzleien und in Folge dessen Kosten für Blizzard bedeutet, belassen sie es auf einem permanenten bann des erworbenen Accounts.
> Du versuchst es aus dem bereich Arbeitszeit zu legitimisieren, was gelinde gesagt totaler Bockmist ist!
> ...



Man sollte in der Lage sein, zwischen den Eigentumsrechten an einem Song in seiner komplexen Form und dem Eigentum an einer Datei zu unterscheiden.
Kaufe ich eine Datei, bin ich deren Eigentümer und kann mit der Datei machen was ICH will, also sie z.B. auch weiterverkaufen, so sie denn keinen Kopierschutzt hat.
Ich bin aber zu keiner Zeit BEsitzer der Datei oder sonst irgendetwas, da es sich in diesem speziellen Fall um einen nicht stofflichen Gegenstand handelt und ich darf sehr wohl Dinge verkaufen, deren Eigentümer ich nicht bin, so lange ich mich an die vertraglichen Gegebenheiten halte.

Aus diesem Grund kann ich auch eine CD, auf der eine "Kopie" oder genauer gesagt, eine andere Version des Arrangements enthalten ist, ohne weiteres verkaufen.
Ich darf lediglich nichts tun, was gegen die erworbenen Nutzungsrechte des Musikstückes verstößt, also sie z. B. öffentlich abspielen, wobei es hierbei auch wieder Ausnahmen gibt, aber das führt dann doch wieder zu weit.


> Du wirst erst *EIGENTÜMER* durch Erwerb der Uhrheberrechte die *nicht* bei dem Kauf oder gar dem herunterladen(was genaugenommen das besitzen von Diebesgut ist...) eines Musikstückes an dich übergehen!
> Erst durch den besitzt der uhrheberrechte darfst du das Lied verkaufen, verschenken oder für jede Nutzung in Filmen ö.ä. Geld kassieren.
> Darüber hinaus gibt es die möglichkeit des Erwerbs einer Lizenz die dich berechtigt, vorher mit dem Eigentümer vertraglich festgehaltene, Aktionen wie verkauf, öffentliches Vorführen etc. zu tätigen.
> 
> ...



Wenn man schon andere kritisiert, das sie angeblich schlecht informiert sind, dann sollte man das auch richtig tun und nicht auf diese Art und Weise, die 1. grausam aussieht und 2. zum Teil eben auch falsch ist.

Ich hab schon in X-Threads hier im Forum erklärt, wie die rechtlicher Situation bezüglich WoW-Accounts und der virtuellen Gegenstände aussieht, jedenfalls was Deutschland und die meisten (west)europäischen Länder angeht, daher erspare ich es mir, das hier noch einmal zu tun; nur so viel: jeder volljährige Spieler, der einen Account erstellt hat, der auf seinen persönlichen Daten basiert, ist EIGENTÜMER dieses Accounts, da er nun mal die Rechte an seinen persönlichen Daten besitzt und zudem auch noch die an der Seriennummer, die er käuflich erworben hat.

Genauso wie ich eine DVD von Microsoft sehr wohl problemlos verkaufen kann, so es sich um ein Original handelt, kann ich in Deutschland auch meinen Account verkaufen, allerdings bietet Blizzard dann dem Käufer genauso wenig Support, wie Microsoft das beim Weiterverkauf der entsprechenden Software tut.

So, dann noch zum Topic und den ganzen Spinnern, die meinen sich darüber auslassen zu müssen, zu welchen Zeiten es "normal" ist, Raids aufzumachen.

Wer sorgt dafür, das ihr geistigen Kleinkinder eigentlich abends WoW zocken könnt ?
Genau, die Leute, die in Kraftwerken dafür sorgen, das alles rundläuft, aber nee, meine Schuld, der Strom kommtja aus der Steckdose, stimmt.

Wer fährt euch eigentlich mit Bus und Bahn nach dem Shoppen nach Hause ?
Genau, Bus- und Leitstandsfahrer.

Wr hält eigentlich abends und nachts die Server am Laufen, die dafür sorgen, das es überhaupt so etwas wie Internet gibt ?
Genau, Techniker und ähnliche.

Wenn ihr am Wochenende unterwegs seit und euch bis morgens um 5 Uhr sinnlos die Birne vollsauft oder Pillen einwerft, dann ist das aber natürlich auch was anderes, als wenn andere Leute um diese Zeit eben zocken, richtig ?

Und wenn ihr dann mal wieder zu viel gesoffen habt und sinn- bzw. bewußtlos bspw. auf dem Oktoberfest rumliegt und ins KH gebracht werdet, wer wischt euch dann den Dreck aus der Hackfresse ?
Genau, Krankenschwestern und Pfleger, denn immer noch machen das keine Roboter.

Das sind nur fünf Beispiele für Leute, die NICHT zu "normalen" Zeiten arbeiten und daher auch nicht zu "normalen" Zeiten zocken können, aber an solche Dinge denkt ihr natürlich nicht, sondern das müssen dann alles dissoziale, arbeitscheue Leute sein, richtig ?


Wie ich das liebe, wenn sich in Foren IDIOTEN darüber auslassen, was "normal" ist oder wie sehr man einen an der Waffel haben muss, wenn man zu anderen Zeiten als sie selbst raiden geht, das zeugt immer wirklich von extrem "breitem" Horizont.


@Ursprungs-Topic:

wurde schon genug "gesagt", zu Ingo schicken den Deppen, vermeiden kann man so etwas im Voraus nie, außer man spielt eben ohne PM, aber dann gibts auch wieder genug Zoff und eine pefekte Lösung gibt es eben nicht.


----------



## IkilledKenny (20. November 2009)

Also ich würde ihn auch bei jeder nur denkbar mölichen Situation schlecht reden. Irgentwann macht er solche sachen bestimmt nicht mehr da einfach niemand mehr mit ihm spielen mag.

@Super PePe
Ich bin zwar noch nicht lange hier, aber ich hab das Gefühl du bist hier sowas wie der Forum Psychologe. Nicht das ich jetzt was böses sagen will aber deine Beiträge sind meist genauso hilfreich wie: "Noob", "First" oder "Dein Pech"


----------



## Ushapti (20. November 2009)

> Man sollte in der Lage sein, zwischen den Eigentumsrechten an einem Song in seiner komplexen Form und dem Eigentum an einer Datei zu unterscheiden.
> Kaufe ich eine Datei, bin ich deren Eigentümer und kann mit der Datei machen was ICH will, also sie z.B. auch weiterverkaufen, so sie denn keinen Kopierschutzt hat.
> Ich bin aber zu keiner Zeit BEsitzer der Datei oder sonst irgendetwas, da es sich in diesem speziellen Fall um einen nicht stofflichen Gegenstand handelt und ich darf sehr wohl Dinge verkaufen, deren Eigentümer ich nicht bin, so lange ich mich an die vertraglichen Gegebenheiten halte.
> 
> ...



Dir ist schon klar das dies Kompletter bockmist is!?
Du bist Eigentümer der Datei, aber nur besitzer das Musikstückes!
Das ist ein gewaltiger Unterschied. Das bgB regelt den verkauf von Waren die dir gehören, seien es Autos, CD's oder sonstige Güter. Du bist eigentümer des Gegenstandes, nciht aber der weiterer damit einhergender Güter wie Musikstücke, Firmenname, technologien etc.
Du verkaufst, im falle der CD, ausschließlich die CD die dir den besitz der daruf enthaltenen Musikstücke ermöglicht, aber keinerlei Rechte an der Musik auf diesem Datenträger. 
Bei Digitalen medien ist dies nun anders. es gibt keinen Gegenstand der dein Eigentum ist und nur die Daten beinhaltet die durch dein Eigentum in deinen besitz übergehen, es ist die Rohform, sprich, dir direkt Uhrheberrechtlich geschützte Sache selbst.
Wenn du dieses dann auf eine CD brennst und die *CD* verkaufst greift wieder das BgB da du dein Eigentum (den CD Rohling) veräußerst... alleridngs darf auf der CD dann nichts Drauf sein um das Urheberrechtsgesetz nicht zu verletzen... wäre ja sonst kein problem sich FIlme auf DVD ausm ausland zu kaufen.. die verklaufer hatten aber nur das Eigentum am gegenstand nicht an den Daten und machen sich damit strafbar.
Des Weiteren, es ist legal einen per Kopierschutz geschützten gegenstand zu verkaufen, nur der Kopierschutz darf nciht gebrochen werden und selbst dann hätte die Musikfirma oder der Eigentümer der Daten das recht dich rechtlich zu belangen.
Hierbei handelt es sich jedoch um einen Duldungsmoment, der Eigentümer wägt entstehende Kosten durch rechtliche Schritte mit dem effektiven Gewinn ab und in soclhen fällen, von p2p wird es ignoriert da die Kosten in keiner relation zur Sache stehen... das es genaugenommen aber Illegal ist bleibt weiterhin bestehen.

ich Saug mir das doch nicht aus den Fingern. 
Es ist ein tierisch Komplexes Felt und als Selbständiger muss ich mich damit eben leider schon außeinandersetzen. Ich erhebe beim besten willen keinen Anspruch auf 100%ige Richigkeit, gestze ändern sich so schnell das es nahezu unmöglich ist auf dem laufen zu bleiben, andere stagnieren seit jahren und besonders im bereich der privatverkäufe sind die gesetze noch nciht im digitalen zeitalter eingetroffen was die ganze geschichte noch heikler macht, denn dann wird das Strafmaß durch den Eigentümer und dessen Anwälte bestimmt.



Eysenbeiss schrieb:


> Wenn man schon andere kritisiert, das sie angeblich schlecht informiert sind, dann sollte man das auch richtig tun und nicht auf diese Art und Weise, die 1. grausam aussieht und 2. zum Teil eben auch falsch ist.
> 
> Ich hab schon in X-Threads hier im Forum erklärt, wie die rechtlicher Situation bezüglich WoW-Accounts und der virtuellen Gegenstände aussieht, jedenfalls was Deutschland und die meisten (west)europäischen Länder angeht, daher erspare ich es mir, das hier noch einmal zu tun; nur so viel: jeder volljährige Spieler, der einen Account erstellt hat, der auf seinen persönlichen Daten basiert, ist EIGENTÜMER dieses Accounts, da er nun mal die Rechte an seinen persönlichen Daten besitzt und zudem auch noch die an der Seriennummer, die er käuflich erworben hat.
> 
> Genauso wie ich eine DVD von Microsoft sehr wohl problemlos verkaufen kann, so es sich um ein Original handelt, kann ich in Deutschland auch meinen Account verkaufen, allerdings bietet Blizzard dann dem Käufer genauso wenig Support, wie Microsoft das beim Weiterverkauf der entsprechenden Software tut.



Tja, wenn Kinder und Jugendliche zu Straftaten "angestiftet" werden dann achte ich eben nciht sonderlich auf die Optik.
Du hast recht... aber liegst auch Falsch!
Du bist Eigentümer des Accounts aber nicht der Daten und das ist es ja worauf es ankommt.
Du kannst einen Account kaufen, zahlst für das Spiel, die Serial und die Nutzung, alles kein Thema. 

Wenn du dann jedoch vorhast diesen Account zu verkaufen ist es erst dann legal wenn dieser Account "sauber" ist, also keinerlei Charaktere o.ä. enthält sondern du deine reinen Zugangrechte an einen anderen Spieler Abtrittst.

Da aber niemand einen clear Acc kaufen würde sind natürlich Charaktere auf diesem enthalten, daher auch meine terminologie und der gebrauch der bezeichnung "Account", Zugangsdaten und Daten gehen konform bei verkäufen.
Wie gesagt, jedem steht es frei seine Zugangsdaten zu verkaufen, nicht aber seinen Account! 
Der Account enthält Daten die das Eigentum der Firma Blizzard sind und der Verkauf dessen ist Illegal...  nur weil man durch eine gesetzliche Lücke ein anderes Gesetz umgehen kann wird die legitimität dadurch nicht gewährleistet.

Ebay lasst diese Angebote auch nur deswegen stehen, weil sie sich dessen bewusst sind, die Spieler verkaufen ihre Zugangsdaten, soweit alles Legal. Allerdings umgehen sie damit nur den Uhrheberschutz, der Greifen würde wenn jemand ein Angebot der kategorie "verkaufe meinen 80er Full t9 Pala" einstellt und dafür dann gesetzlich angreifbar wäre.... wie so oft in rechtlichen Dingen alles eine frage geschickter Formulierung

Streng rechtlich betrachtet wäre der Verkäufer nach dem Verkauf seiner Zugangsdaten dazu verpflichtet den Account in seinen ursprungszustand zu versetzen, da er einzig das recht des Abtretens seiner Zugansberechtigungen aber nicht der weitergabe der Daten hat.

Ironischerweise werden ohnehin nur die wenisgten Verstehen was ich hier versuche klar zu machen, ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache das der verkauf eines Acc's Illegal ist. 

Der verkauf der eigenen Daten wie Name, Adresse, Kontonr., BLZ, Unterhosengröße etc. ist teil des Persönlichkeitsrechtes und steht jedem Frei. Der Verkauf der Daten anderer wie eben eines WoW Charakters ist nur dem Eigentümer(blizzard) der Sache erlaubt und fällt in diesem fall unter das Uhrheberrechtsgesetzes.

Ach und um einen vergleich aufzuzeigen der wohl jedem Klar machen sollte worum es geht.
Wer seine Daten verkauft und verpennt seine Kontonummer etc. zu löschen handelt groß Fahrlässig wenn sein Bankkonto leer geräumt wurde und hat dann die Arschkarte. gemein?  Nee Rechtens, da man eine abtretung der persönlcihen Daten durchgeführt hat und dem anderen Freigestellt ist wie er damit umgeht. Das es Diebstahl ist wenn das bankonto leer oder eben daten unrechtmäpig weitergegebne werden bleibt außenvor... aber hey... was solls, es geht ja nur um die Zugangsdaten... *rolleyes*


----------



## Super PePe (20. November 2009)

IkilledKenny schrieb:


> @Super PePe
> Ich bin zwar noch nicht lange hier, aber ich hab das Gefühl du bist hier sowas wie der Forum Psychologe. Nicht das ich jetzt was böses sagen will aber deine Beiträge sind meist genauso hilfreich wie: "Noob", "First" oder "Dein Pech"


Sieh mal wie kannst du aus deiner Perspektive feststellen was hilfreich ist oder nicht (für den Anderen)? Ich weiß ja nicht mal selbst ob das was ich sagen beim Gegenüber Sinn ergebt, geschweige denn hilfreich ist.  Manchmal ist ein hingeworfenes "Noob" hilfreicher als ein Aufsatz über das Liebesleben von Pflastersteinen.

oder in anderen Worten:
Warum antworten Pfaffen immer mit einer Gegenfrage? Darauf der Pfaffe: Warum nicht?

zum Thema Eigentum: "Sieh mal Eigentum ist Diebstahl stimmt`s? Folglich ist Diebstahl Eigentum." Z.B. ich präzisiere "Eigentum ist Diebstahl" Pierre-Joseph Proudhon "Folglich ist Diebstahl Eigentum" Z.B.


----------



## IkilledKenny (20. November 2009)

Ok ich sag nix mehr^^


----------



## Ushapti (20. November 2009)

Super schrieb:


> zum Thema Eigentum: "Sieh mal Eigentum ist Diebstahl stimmt`s? Folglich ist Diebstahl Eigentum." Z.B. ich präzisiere "Eigentum ist Diebstahl" Pierre-Joseph Proudhon "Folglich ist Diebstahl Eigentum" Z.B.



*schmunzel*

Genau und ne 4 ist bestanden, bestanden ist gut und gut is eine 2, folglich ist eine 4 eine 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Super PePe (20. November 2009)

Ushapti schrieb:


> *schmunzel*
> 
> Genau und ne 4 ist bestanden, bestanden ist gut und gut is eine 2, folglich ist eine 4 eine 2
> 
> ...



Also da soll mal einer sagen Logik ist unsexy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Najsh (20. November 2009)

Ohne jetzt alle 9 Seiten komplett gelesen zu haben.

Mir ist ähnliches passiert und seitdem organisiere ich die random raids (archa/ony 25er)
selber (soweit es geht). Sollte ich in Einzelfällen doch spontan mal komplett random
gehen schau ich mir meist erstmal an wer der RL&PM ist. Wenn das Leute
aus einer der grossen Gilden vom Server machen - ist das in der Regel
fast eine Garantie dafür, dass die ihre Funktion nicht missbrauchen.

Sollte ich ein schlechtes Gefühl beim RL/PM haben, nehme ich nicht
am Raid teil - es gibt schliesslich mehr als genug alternative 
aracha/ony raids...

PdK25 habe ich zum Glück eh einen Stammraid.

Trotzdem hoffe ich, dass blizz früher oder später in dieser Sache aktiv wird, um
dieses asoziale Verhalten einiger, rigoros zu unterbinden.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (20. November 2009)

?? Wie will er bei seelengebunden irgendwas im AH verkaufen?........ 

-.- ich sag nur schwacher versuch die Leute aufeinander aufzustacheln..........


----------



## Sapper13 (20. November 2009)

Jemorail schrieb:


> Kenn ich sehr gut, auf unserem Server (Thrall) gabs auch mal so eine Gilde (ich werder den Namen jetzt nicht hier umposaunen, aber ihr solltet bedenken, dass ich fast 2 Jahre in dieser Gilde war) Naja, am Anfang fing das auch mit jemanden an. Eine Frau (btw. sie hatte nen etwas "freizügigen" Job) hatte auch so eine Itemgeilheit, naja, ihr könnt euch wohl vorstellen, was passiert war, sie sich nen bissl. mit unserem Raidleader unterhalten (er war btw. auch Gildenleader, also hatte er mehr zu sagen, als die damals 9 classleader), naja, irgendwann kammen sie auf das Thema Wohnorte und so weiter und sofort.......
> Naja, er hat so vieles für sie gemacht, was machte sie? (damals mit full bt und mh eq, wir durften erstmal ca. 2 wochen für sie passen...) Sie verabschiedete sich mit den Worten "Tja, ihr wart echt nett, aber im Leben geht es nicht darum, auf andere Rücksicht zu nehmen." Ich war mit ihr, unserem Raidlead und einem der Classleader im TS gewesen, die hat ihn schon zusammengemöbelt... Ich hab mich versucht, da mal Einzuschalten, da hätte ich sie schon haben können (ích denke mal, ihr wisst, was ich meine).
> 
> Naja, manchmal sind Leute echt bescheuert, besonders, wenn es um ihre eigenen Vorteile geht und ich hab es besonders in wotlk gemerkt, jetzt, wo man so gut wie alles rnd gehen kann und sich dir anderen einen Sch**** um die anderen kümmern.
> ...



Thrall :-D

Ohhh jaaaaa. Ich denke wenn Du Horde gespielt hast kann ich mir ca. vorstellen wo der Hase lang läuft ;-) Da war ich nämlich auch ein gutes Jahr also UD Mage unterwegs aber noch Pre BC.

Thrall war ne Nummer für sich, da wars auf Krag Jin oder Dethecus geradezu entspannt wobei Teldrassil danach zu BC mal recht entspannt war. Über Proudmoore geht aber nix meiner Meinung nach. Da sind so viele, da fallen die Idioten schon garnicht mehr auf weil die Serverpopulation sehr sehr hoch ist. Wobei auch dort gibts so Hennen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüzze

Sapper


----------



## Jeedai (20. November 2009)

Chuckzz schrieb:


> Heute Nacht um 3:30 geschah das unfassbare.
> 
> Schöner pdk25 Raid mit nem Raidleader der den Loot am Ende verteilen wollte, weil die meisten nachts abhaun wenn sie was haben. Das geile daran, Anub down er haut ab und vertickt ALLES in Og. Gm's Können nichts machen und die Id ist weg =9
> 
> ...



Nicht Random gehen... bzw nur mit Leuten die man kennt bzw. vertraut. Erspart einfach Koppfschmerzen und Frust.


----------



## Technocrat (20. November 2009)

Testare schrieb:


> Aber davon mal abgesehen, so ein Stunt auf Amanthul und derjenige wäre so ziemlich bei allen Gilden und Spielern schnell bekannt und ohne nennenswerten Anschluß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wäre bei uns auf Turalyon auch so. Wir GLs der großen Gilden kennen uns alle und geben in solchen Fällen Namen weiter. Anschluß findet der nur noch in Gilden die er selber gründet...


----------



## Bullzyi (20. November 2009)

also eine sehr unglaubwürde Story... alleine wie du das geschrieben hast...

die Kugeln okay die können einen Wert haben... aber auf einem Server wo um 0300 uhr pdk 25 random gecleart wird ist das ein indiz dafür das die Kugeln nicht mehr so einen hohen Wert habem.... 

wegen den 15 drops.... toll 13 g pro Gegenstand..

dafür bist du auf der Abschlussliste des ganzen Servers wenn du das öfter startest.... deine Gilde alles wird in den Dreck gezogen ...

also das ist es dann einfach nicht WERT....  wenn die sachen nicht bop wären .... ja dann wäre ich der erste der so was aufführt ^^ da gibst dann kohle kohle kohle hehe


----------



## Cold Play (20. November 2009)

Eysenbeiss schrieb:


> Man sollte in der Lage sein, zwischen den Eigentumsrechten an einem Song in seiner komplexen Form und dem Eigentum an einer Datei zu unterscheiden.
> Kaufe ich eine Datei, bin ich deren Eigentümer und kann mit der Datei machen was ICH will, also sie z.B. auch weiterverkaufen, so sie denn keinen Kopierschutzt hat.
> Ich bin aber zu keiner Zeit BEsitzer der Datei oder sonst irgendetwas, da es sich in diesem speziellen Fall um einen nicht stofflichen Gegenstand handelt und ich darf sehr wohl Dinge verkaufen, deren Eigentümer ich nicht bin, so lange ich mich an die vertraglichen Gegebenheiten halte.
> 
> ......




die liegst sowas von falsch^^  bevor du solchen (sorry) ockmust von dir gibst solltest du mal gidf.de benutzen. dort kannst du alles (dem internet sei dank) nachlesen. und wenn du dem nicht glaubst schau in die agb´s deiner software anbieter. du darfst dir für deinen privaten bereich begrenzt sicherungskopien erstellen (ohne hacks oder ähnliches) aber die darfst du trotzdem nur im in DEINEM privatbereich benutzen. der verkauf bleibt dir allerdings untersagt. du kannst natürlich eine lizenz kaufen, aber als normaler verbaucher wirst du das geld dafür nie aufbringen können.

zum TE ja ich kenn auch leute die sowas machen (ja die wollen bob item´s im /2 verscherbeln oder schreiben die ehemaligen mitraider an ob die es kaufen wollen, auch am tag passiert das)


----------



## Ushapti (20. November 2009)

Najsh schrieb:


> ...Wenn das Leute
> aus einer der grossen Gilden vom Server machen - ist das in der Regel
> fast eine Garantie dafür, dass die ihre Funktion nicht missbrauchen.



Eh... schwer zu sagen, hängt davon ab wieviele andere aus der gleichen Gilde sind da hier danna uch gerne mal kleiner Klüngel laufen.
Denn man ehrlich... bei der unüberschaubaren Anzahl an Spielern und der mnege an Möglichkeiten sich zu verstecken (Name, Geschlecht, Rasse ändern) kann einem ein ruf als "Ninjalooter" mittlerweile schon fast schnuppe bzw ist es vielen*g*

Bei Mounts läuft jeder Gefahr, bei item hingegen ist es immernoch am besten Drauf zu achten welche Klasse der PM hat... wenns z.B. EIn Rogue, Warri etc is der schon die ganze zeit sagt das ihm nur noch eine Gleve (als beispiel) fehlt dann kann jeder sicher sein, wenn die richtige droppt landet sie auch in dessen tasche... wobei ich das ohnehin richtig finde, da es nur noch styleneed is und hier leute die eine der beiden besitzen bevorzugt werden sollten.

Wie auch immer, quintessenz, man kann nie sicher sein wenn man den PM nicht persönlich kennt


----------



## Antigonos (20. November 2009)

Hallo



Chuckzz schrieb:


> Dreisteres hab ich noch nirgendswo gelesen/gehört


Dreister geht es nicht?


Chuckzz schrieb:


> Was denkt ihr dazu?


 Wie wäre es mit dümmer geht es nicht? Also ich mein wenn Du schon fragst...


Chuckzz schrieb:


> ...mit nem Raidleader der den Loot am Ende verteilen wollte...


Wer macht sowas mit? Der Raidleiter verteilt den loot oder ich (und alle die ich so kenne) wären weg gewesen.


Chuckzz schrieb:


> Gm's Können nichts machen


Richtig is wie bei Gildenbankdiebstahl usw. wenn ihr ihn (den Raidleiter) machen lasst seid ihr selber dran schuld!!

mfG


----------

